# SLA - Solagran Limited



## yogi-in-oz (19 January 2006)

Hi folks,

SLA ..... looks like some storm clouds brewing,
around the end of this month:

     30012006 ..... significant & negative news ... ???

     01022006 ..... negative spotlight on SLA ... ???

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (23 May 2006)

Hi folks,

SLA ..... from now until July 2006, the following time cycles may be expected, for SLA:

     25052006 ..... minor news???

     02062006 ..... minor and positive cycle.

     08062006 ..... significant, negative and finance-related??

     12062006 ..... minor news

 22-23062006 ..... major cycle here ... aggressive trading???

     04072006 ..... 2 cycles here ... minor and positive - finances???

     07072006 ..... returns to flat-to-down trading cycle

----

..... and as requested, here's an overview of the SLA time
cycles, in the months ahead.

In May, June and early July 2006 there's a few positive
cycles, that may trigger brief rallies, however .....

..... SLA is in an unfortunate period, when it should be
quite flat trading and this should continue, with
even some further downside, especially around
07-17072006 .....

(CUE & STO are also in a similar, but not the same cycle, right now.)

..... after that there's some minor cycles, late in July 2006
where SLA will probably bounce along the bottom, until
04082006, where SLA should be under a positive spotlight
and it should lift-off its lows for a more positive August and
September 2006.

happy days

yogi


----------



## pacer (25 July 2006)

Well I don't know about all that yogi but I do know thier report is very encouraging for those with liver disease and alzheimers.

They state that this is the first drug that has no adverse side effects and has been trialed on aids patients aswell with excellent results.

Amazing anti-oxident effects that repair the liver and are effective in alzheimers treatment.

This means I can have a few extra bourbons on the weekend.

looks to be a possible breakout.


----------



## pacer (17 August 2006)

Bought 2000 for the drawer and will be watching now and then.....will post again once the free trial, they have offered all share holders, is over.......will be able to give first hand account as I have my own sauna and expect to recieve a package in the mail from Russia soon.

Hope this is as good as they say it is, if so then I may up my holdings.


----------



## pacer (30 August 2006)

Well we can't go wrong here.

SLA proving up thier 75 years of reaserch, they stole of the USSR government.

Management can't be blamed for the 9/11 crash of this origional stock!


----------



## Dutchy3 (30 August 2006)

Hi pacer

Its going to be fast ... either way.

Added to watchlist


----------



## pacer (1 September 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice to find out it *CURES* a few common bad diseases and got some big TV exposure......then we could see the 10 year graph looking like a big bowl...................so we have something to put all those profits into, lol.

Anyway here's the story I heard about how they got started.

When they just started, and were called Travelshop, one of the directrors was over in Russia sorting out the new booming USSR side of the travel business, just after 9/11 happened and the s/p was skydiving because no-one wanted to travel.
Lamenting the company's severe troubles and sitting in a bar getting sloshed on vodka, he struck up a conversation with an equaly sloshed Russian scientist, who was lamenting the countries troubles and the useless government, and also the fate of the research he was working on, due to the fact the govt. was more interested in other things at the time.
Anyway after a great night out with more booze and a couple of Russian spunks, they swapped numbers and kept in touch.
A few months later the directors were in a pub getting sloshed and lamenting the rapidly dying Travelshop, when he started talking about the Russian trip and his mate over there, and his research, when in a haze of booze fueled discussion they  had commited themselves to sell Travelshop, go to Russia, drink lots of vodka, meet lots of Russian babes and catch up with this Russian scientist to see what coud be done about his predicament.
After a few weeks there they had managed to convince Russian officials, with bottles of vodka and Russian babes, that the only way to make any use of this research was to let a private company in on the act, papers were signed, patents applied for and here we are today, sitting on what is potentialy a huge company.

I think I was drunk on vodka when I heard this story but I think I got it right...............


----------



## Dutchy3 (1 September 2006)

Hi pacer ... well I don't know about all that ... still I find my analysis often benefits from lubrication ...

Only about $35K traded for the week ... yet ...

Sticking its nose up.


----------



## pacer (2 September 2006)

They seem to be lubricating themselves quite nicely without any help from me, lots of good info coming out, and if you read it all you find some amazing facts.......

During the war they used it as food aswell and saved countless lives.
During Chernoble nuclear disaster, those doing the cleanup that used the cream all over thier bodies survived, the others diddn't.

Do I need to go on lubricating?.......No, have a look for yourselves.

Graph is certainly looking good too, thanks for the line work Dutchy, I may have to put in a bid for some more.


----------



## pacer (5 September 2006)

Well today I tried the product with a mate who suffers from arthritis.
Normaly we would be able to handle 4 hours in the sauna, but this stuff just made us sweat a hell of a lot more and 45 mins was well and truely enough.
Felt great afterwards and will see how we go in 30 days, couldn't do this every day so am glad it's only a twice a week thing.

Still action on the news front with others taking up a position, on and off market, just waiting for them to produce some $$$ now, a good wait it out stock, the $$ will come eventualy.


----------



## pacer (11 September 2006)

More good news, this is great stuff, looking for a major breakout, I hope, trending up a little still.

Done second trial of sauna treatment, not bad stuff, but bioeffective A looks to be the winner if we can get it to market effectively.


----------



## pacer (22 September 2006)

Picked up some cheap yesterday.....great stuff


----------



## Vainglorious (23 September 2006)

Apart from an inability to even speculative on future cash flows, the main concern I have about this company is that a Google search of the term "bioeffective A" for example (which is a marketing name and not an actual scientific description of a compound) gets no hits outside of statements about Solagran itself.  In other words, the rest of the world doesn't even yet know about the product.  There is no buzz in the alternative medicine circles.  It will be interesting to see if the new marketing team can fix this deficit.


----------



## pacer (29 September 2006)

Am in drect contact with marketing at the moment and will pass on these concerns...liked the stuff so have been plastering a few leaflets around at the local jym which has sauna and steam rooms.

So far I have lost 4 kilo's and actualy do feel a bit of a buzz going on in the old body.....intend to continue using it after the free trial, it's that good.

Asked for a MSDS on this stuff but have to sign a confidentiality agreement first.....I think the reason you wont find it mentioned  on other sites is the fact they are still in world wide patenting mode.....if Bio effective "A" turns out to be as good as they say then we could see this as a retirement package, so far we have seen it effective in treating several complaints, and this is only the tip of the iceberg, I recon that in the future you could see it used as a regular health elixer, provided they can make it cheap enough.

I read that an expert was asked what he thought BIO-A would be worth if it was effective in medical use.....answer.....1 million dollars a KILO!!!!!.....how much it costs to produce would determine the profit....there's definitely a market out there for it.

I hold this one for the long term......remember this is only the beginning of the getting it to market stage and may take some time to get going, but when it does...watchout!


----------



## pacer (6 October 2006)

The reply was that they are still in the initial maketing stratagey and trial stages but are onto it and appreciate your comments....BIO-A still does not have full approvals in place yet but should do in the near future.

The strategic share sale/shift to the intended manufacturing company a few weeks ago could be seen as a good indicator that large scale production is iminent. A good strategic play I think, depending on the inside deal done. 

After last weeks alcohol binge I think I will be needing BIO-A soon....before my liver collapses!...lol.


----------



## pacer (22 October 2006)

More good news for my liver....see announcement.....Cure for alchoholism too.

This company just sounds better and better.

What can't bioeffective-A cure?


----------



## pacer (1 November 2006)

New ann....bio B cures/treats prostate hyperplasia, and is better than current treatment....commecial implications excellent...common in over 50's.

Why this stock isn't soaring I don't know.....they have so many anns on cures /treatments with thier natural products that it's quite remarkable....

And the news is coming out quickly and regularly.

This is my pick for tipping comp....was beaten to NWR though.


----------



## pacer (8 November 2006)

Well...I did tell you lot to get on.....up 25% today.....and it is damn good stuff...I bought some more right on the button today at 23.5.....!!!!

Who's gonna win the tipping comp!...maybe me....hehehehe!

Better than uranium!


----------



## Caliente (8 November 2006)

ok, I'd be wary on this one. Neurodegeneration is a very complicated process, involving two main theories

- neurofibrillary tangles from Tau microtubule proteins

- AB pleated sheets (amyloid hypothesis)

These cause intracellular and extracellular damage to the neuronal cell body.

There is scant information on how this drug works, I will have a look at this October 2005 article mentioned...

Whats more, this is no "cure" for Alzheimers.
The chart on 
http://www.solagran.com/neurodegenerative-disorders.php

indicates that there is virtually no improvement after 18-48 months. Similar short-term results can be achieved right now with Aricept (donepizil). This drug is also PBS indicated for continued use if the person shows any improvement in MMSE scores after an initial 6 months on the drug.

edit - what I'm trying to say is that this drug does not open any new doors for the treatment of neurodegenerative point of view, unless it is significantly *cheaper* than Aricept in which case we may see product substitution by the PBAC (pharmaceutical benefits advisory council).

Sorry, I'm just skeptical to buy into the hype, but if it turns out to be real, its a big win for everyone.


----------



## pacer (8 November 2006)

Drugs are manufactured from chemicals....this is an extract! and has virtualy no side effects....health nuts are gonna luv it.....I've used the sauna treatment and it is damn good.....

Russian science, and results were being laughed at till the Australian trials...read todays report!

QUOTE from Professor Con Stough of the Brain Sciences section of The Swinburne University of Melbourne......Who was "extremely detatched and skeptical about the ...claims of Ropren"

*"But now I think the effect of treatment with ROPREN is realy impressive"......

The new elixer of life, and is natural...made from conifer needles....ie trees...imagine the carbon credits too....hehe.
*


----------



## Caliente (8 November 2006)

"I've used the sauna treatment and it is damn good....."

Anecdotal evidence is wonderful, but it doesn't hold for a medical/health product. 

q: Does Professor Con Stough have a commercial holding in this stock?

I admit, that from this extremely limited trial (25 patients were treated with Ropren - a study like this has virtually no statistically significant power whatsoever), initial results are bound to look good. 

For example , what I mean is that if you test Ropren on 3 people, and 2 have a benefit, you can easily say 70% of participants showed marked cognitive increases!!! However, you and I know this number has no statistical significance.

Realistically, this study needs to be carried out on thousands of volunteers. 

I am actually SURPRISED that the sample was so small, given the huge number (increasing all the time) of patients with Alzheimers disease, the trial could and should have been much larger. 

As a natural therapy, this shows early promise, but there are many unanswered questions, so my opinion remains unchanged, and I still don't believe the hype yet.

edit - tell you what, it doesn't really matter what I say, there seems to be more people on your side anyway, as the stock price is rising.

Best of luck with your trading!
-Caliente///.


----------



## killer (8 November 2006)

did this forum just push the price up today by 7cents because it looks like their a long long way from making these products commercially.
correct me if im wrong but these are all preliminary trials..... clinical trials can take up to 6 years to confirm dosage, efficacy or tolerability. to be marketed do they need to complete these clinical trials????


----------



## pacer (8 November 2006)

killer said:
			
		

> did this forum just push the price up today by 7cents because it looks like their a long long way from making these products commercially.
> correct me if im wrong but these are all preliminary trials..... clinical trials can take up to 6 years to confirm dosage, efficacy or tolerability. to be marketed do they need to complete these clinical trials????




NO I DIDDNT DO A GODDAMN THING....EXCEPT BUY 2500 ON THE BELL SAW IT COME UP ON THE NEWS TICKER IN ETRADE...(LOVE THE TICKER)...NOW I HAVE 6,500 SHARES...JUST LIKED IT!...NOT TRYING TO WIN THE NOVEMBER COMP.....DYOR...IT'S AS GOOD AS IT GET'S.....I ONLYHAVE SMALL PARCELS OF SHARES i LIKE....EXCEPT FOR* NEO......HEHE!*


----------



## davepan (8 November 2006)

Thanks for the information Caliente, its good to see a less positive view on SLA. Some posters on other forum sites are really getting carried away with this release and predicting all sorts of things.

What's your view on SLA making Ropren a commercial success?


----------



## HOMER J (8 November 2006)

I suggest people do a lot of research into solagran before dismissing it. they have had excellent results in russia treading liver disease and alzheimers and the drug is almost approved for sale over there. Over 3 million man hours of research has gone into their drugs. Heres an independant review....

http://www.solagran.com/docs/research/Solagran Profile by Member Insight.pdf


----------



## killer (8 November 2006)

pacer u are drunk 24/7


----------



## pacer (8 November 2006)

Drunk on my own sucess....yup!....research their ASX announcements...and see you in 2-3 years begging your doctor to prescribe it...and in 5-10 using it on a daily basis to brush your teeth with it!...lol all the way to the bank!

Oh...see who wins the monthly comp...maybe me!..........maybe not....I don't care...it's a good thing for my mates here who want in on it!!!!....I'm no show pony mate!!!!!!


----------



## pacer (8 November 2006)

36% on *news* for a small priced stock.....there is a lot more to this than just my ramping.....see you in the millionares club!....lol...I seriously only have 6500 shares!...want it confirmed?....I can show anyone you like in Perth right now!


----------



## pacer (8 November 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be nice to find out it *CURES* a few common bad diseases and got some big TV exposure......then we could see the 10 year graph looking like a big bowl...................so we have something to put all those profits into, lol.
> 
> Anyway here's the story I heard about how they got started.
> 
> ...





This was me having a laugh.....now I'm serious!


----------



## Caliente (8 November 2006)

Ok, I've found ONE article on ropren in the entire Medline archive in a journal called "Doklady Biochemistry & Biophysics", a russian health/medical journal.

The article is called

*A comparative study of the effect of the polyprenol preparation ropren from coniferous plants on the key enzymes of the cholinergic and monoaminergic types of nervous transmission*

published in December 28, 2005.

I have added it in for perusal.

Briefly browsing this article, it appears that animals were given ropren in doses between 40mg to 2000 mg, for variable period of time. After this, their body parts; brain, liver etc. were frozen centrifuged, and then levels of CE (cholinesterase) and MAO (monoamine oxidase) analysed.

 The anticholinesterase activity looks promising, but monoamine oxidase was ineffective at the liver except at high doses (2000 mg > 50 times the lowest dose).

Once a baseline is established, its cost will be essentially proportional to the dose, double dose is close to double the price, so the liver therapy may be quite expensive. Given that liver transplants cost hundreds of thousands of dollars each, there may be a market here too, however I have yet to see ANY journal article on the effectiveness of ropren in liver disease. 

Off topic, I read somewhere, there is total annual production of 24kg atm, which will be ramped up to several hundred kilos. The small quantity alone should be encouraging for investors from a supply/demand perspective.

imo, this drug/herbal supplement does appear to have tangible pharmacological benefits and will appeal to a different corner (alternative medicine end) of the market.

Thus if it breaks into western markets, particularly the US yes, the potential is significant.


----------



## HOMER J (8 November 2006)

hi Caliente, theres a heap more info on ropren (or bioeffective R) in past asx announcements by solagran, including how the potential sales in russia for liver treatment alone could be absolutely massive, and how it out performed essentiale forte, one of the most commonly used drugs in the word to treat liver cirrhosis, in russian trials. not to mention its a non toxic drug with no found side effects and russian hospitals want it. anyway dont take my word for it cause im a holder, but in my view its definately worth reading up on this drug.
cheers


----------



## pacer (8 November 2006)

Russia just got out of the cold war.....the best things about Russia are only just starting to come to light...and I don't mean Kostya Tsu or mail order brides...lol

You would still have a hard time finding certain things from the USSR on the net, as it has been such a controlled society for so long...and isn't exactly fully open yet.

It will take many years to come before even a small percentage of Russian archives are open and available on the WWW.

Read all the ASX announcements over the last 6 months on this, and you can see this going places big time!.....It has even just convinced an Aussie skeptic professor(see the latest ASX announcement)...down ramp all you like but the SP rise today just confirmed my faith here....not as a miracle cure for every disease on the planet, but as a genuine way to inhibit and control degenerative conditions, and even reverse the condition (but not eliminate it) somewhat.....

Faith, in the abilities of this new (well not so new...Russians have been using it for over 50 years) and facinating natural substance, will have health implications in itself....I only hope BEROCCA catch on to this...my favorite drug of choice next to the odd Bourbon....lol

I realy only bought these shares for a laugh.....cure cirrhosis of the liver...yeah right....but I may need it soon...Burp!...hehe...


----------



## pacer (8 November 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> Ok, I've found ONE article on ropren in the entire Medline archive in a journal called
> 
> Ummmm one more thing Caliente....you said 24 kg/year is currently being produced......was independantly valued at $1,000,000 per kilo....24x$1mill....that's equal to the current market cap after today(possibly), and they have just done a deal with a manufacturer to "produce hundreds of kilos of the stuff", you said....
> 
> Well do the math my friend.........let's see where it takes us.


----------



## HOMER J (9 November 2006)

Ropren is a relatively new name, its solagrans finished form of bioeffectve R. if people read SLAs past announcements they will find a heap of info on bioeffective R, all good.

cheers


----------



## pacer (15 November 2006)

There goes my prize for the stock picking comp....had a feeling it'd drop......may be the next ann will be better.


----------



## pacer (17 November 2006)

*TRADING HALT!*

Take over offer, partneship, capital raising, major medical result (Good/bad), .....What could it be I wonder, any other ideas?


----------



## Out Too Soon (17 November 2006)

Gotta be good news Pacer, I've been watching but haven't got on board so no jinx from me mate. The sp will double now just to p**s me off. : 
Good Luck!


----------



## pacer (17 November 2006)

OTS......I think it may be that they have snaffled a mojor supply contract to a major health supplies company.....they have been in talks for a while now I think.......agreed.....it is has to be good news............we haven't had anything but good news for the last 4 months and has realy been quite amazing....surprised it's not sitting above 50c already.......ramp ramp...:


----------



## rub92me (17 November 2006)

Well, Pacer, I haven't researched this one, but I did notice that many microcap Biotech companies have a habit of cranking out announcements very regularly. They tend to describe future market potential in the billions of dollars, etc. etc. They conveniently neglect to mention that they are not likely to get more than 0.01 % of that future market within the next 5 years. Only a few of them manage to stay afloat long enough to see their product(s) to market. But your comments are definitely good for a chuckle and a punt is a punt .. :


----------



## pacer (20 November 2006)

http://www.solagran.com/docs/press/11 Nov 05 After 65 Years, a Younger Sister Catches Up.pdf

That's the baisics Rubs....and it all sounds pretty good to me.

A friend of mine said he saw a TV program that featured Solagran... oh poo, I missed it!

I cant wait for this Trading halt to finish and see the news.....


----------



## pacer (21 November 2006)

25% rise today on ann....this is going places....remember that this stuff can be bought legaly over the internet in the US (and other countries), as long as it is approved for use in Russia...that circumvents having to have it approved in the US....I'm up an average of 50% in 4 months, and I don't think I'll ever sell these!......the dividend could eventualy be several times the current SP...:

It seems to me that a partnership has been achieved...and that is good news....It means a level of trust, and a belief in the product and the management skills, has been reached.....full steam ahead...large scale production is imenant me thinks.......


----------



## pacer (21 November 2006)

I sent this to my Brother in an email...thought it worth repeating here.............whatever....


"Sla is going well too....I'm up about 50%...they jumped another 25% yesterday, and I expect them to fly away once they are up to full production and have completed all Australian trials.....one Aus trial result made them jump nearly 50% so more good results may have a similar effect. The reason they haven't already taken off on the Russian trials, is that traders don't realy trust the Russian results.....as soon as an Aussie result came out the SP took off.....you work out how many successful Russian trials there have been, then you can see the SP rise with each one that is repeated here in OZ, and it becomes a verry attractive share to hold."


----------



## pacer (22 November 2006)

rub92me said:
			
		

> Well, Pacer, I haven't researched this one, but I did notice that many microcap Biotech companies have a habit of cranking out announcements very regularly. They tend to describe future market potential in the billions of dollars, etc. etc. They conveniently neglect to mention that they are not likely to get more than 0.01 % of that future market within the next 5 years. Only a few of them manage to stay afloat long enough to see their product(s) to market. But your comments are definitely good for a chuckle and a punt is a punt .. :




Regular ann's seem to be having the right effect......up again today on another ann!

Am I the only one here who owns any shares in this....It should be classed as a breakout alert!....it's up over 40% in a week.


----------



## davepan (22 November 2006)

You're not the only one pacer!!

I picked up some @ 25.5 last week and am very happy!!!

I want to put a lot more cash into them but I am not prepared to at this stage until I see some revenue being generated.

When they start showing some income, I'll buy a lot more.

When did you get in?


----------



## pacer (23 November 2006)

I got in when my liver started to disintergrate fom excessive alcohol consumption....lol........22.5c and 23.5c......it's up 16% again today....wooohooo.


----------



## Caliente (23 November 2006)

hi pacer, you're crazy as *&)(*, but you're a WINNER     

Congratulations 

Also, the Australian listings are great news for this company. Getting TGA approval is NO EASY FEAT. If this dips, I may just land myself a small parcel.


----------



## Out Too Soon (23 November 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> I got in when my liver started to disintergrate fom excessive alcohol consumption....lol....------




Like last night after NMSs' AGM yesty??? : (read his NMS thread 1.30AM ppls) hehehe   

WIsh I'd listened to you on this one   & you told me your no "Great Sage".


----------



## pacer (23 November 2006)

A good time to get on OTS is now....Profit takers just dumped a heap...30c now!.........
Don't panic!......Hitch hikers guide to the galaxy.....


----------



## Caliente (23 November 2006)

wow, that was a rapid drop.


----------



## pacer (23 November 2006)

All is good again.......just profit takers....still more buyers coming in....If it had dropped much more I would have sold what's left of my liver to get more....lol


----------



## pacer (24 November 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Like last night after NMSs' AGM yesty??? : (read his NMS thread 1.30AM ppls) hehehe
> 
> WIsh I'd listened to you on this one   & you told me your no




HOW DO YOU kNOW I'M NOT A 'HER' & not a 'him'......LOL


----------



## Out Too Soon (24 November 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> Out Too Soon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK, I'm on the other side of Oz so I guess _fairly_ I'm safe in sayin' this, - If you're a "SHE" Pacer you're a pretty scary "SHE". :  ROFL

Oh, & clear your priv msgs' it's full. :


----------



## Sandman (25 November 2006)

Caliente,

You are wrong in a number of your statements..
If you are asking who is going to vote labor or liberal you don't test 5 year olds you only test voters.
If I am testing patients have memory loss I need test only those people who are suffering memory loss.  Even 25 patients is significant.  It all depends on the population you are testing. In this case you are not testing the entire Australian population only a very small percentage. AND if you are testing only a small population you can make very confident predictions using only a small sample.  

Remember those Gallup polls they use to determine voter opinions for Australia are done on only about 1000 people.  

The results are correct. The results are significant. The results are vaild. AND they have and will stand up to any scrutiny. AND the results are only confirming what has been tested over and over again overseas.

Cheers


----------



## pacer (25 November 2006)

Ummmm Doh.....If you fully research this here you will find that the number of patients is closer to 60,000....only a small number of aussies have been tested with similar results.....This will rock on.....you want them shares cheaper....go elsewhere to downramp this one matey.......see you at $6,and that is from an independant evaluation....

PS I did the Sauna treatment too....It was rather invigorating....just ask the missus....hehe.....


----------



## pacer (25 November 2006)

killer said:
			
		

> did this forum just push the price up today by 7cents because it looks like their a long long way from making these products commercially.
> correct me if im wrong but these are all preliminary trials..... clinical trials can take up to 6 years to confirm dosage, efficacy or tolerability. to be marketed do they need to complete these clinical trials????




Sauna therapy has gone commercial with goood results.....THE BIG ONE------ROPREN will be available shortly.....Easy money here and it's not like a mine....trees are renewable.....carbon credits included!....hehe


----------



## Caliente (25 November 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> This will rock on.....you want them shares cheaper....go elsewhere to downramp this one matey.......see you at $6,and that is from an independant evaluation....




hi pacer, i find your downramping comment funny seeing as I've already said in my post previously, congratulations on SLA, you're on a winner. 

Also I've been objectively contributing to this thread, so really no reply to your latest post. Yes I mentioned I'd pick up a parcel if there was a dip, but is that downramping?!?!

Anyway, as for $6, hey who knows, its the stockmarket ^_^

Now a question for you, where's the independent evaluation that says SLA will reach $6?


----------



## pacer (25 November 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> hi pacer, i find your downramping comment funny seeing as I've already said in my post previously, congratulations on SLA, you're on a winner.
> 
> Also I've been objectively contributing to this thread, so really no reply to your latest post. Yes I mentioned I'd pick up a parcel if there was a dip, but is that downramping?!?!
> 
> ...




It's behind the bar at my local....wanna come over and have a look?

This has been tested and tried for over 50 years...it'd be in the bin if it wasn't a goer.......oops maybe we should downramp it so we can get it cheaper....oops too late...hehe


----------



## pacer (14 December 2006)

Sorry Cal...been offline switching from DODO to IINET, been watching the news and it all sounds good, I especialy liked the AGM that wat broadcast, and the fact we have the Russian Mafia protecting our patents...lol

Merry Xmas


----------



## pacer (20 January 2007)

Wanna hear some sense from me for a change......

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You couldn't have asked for a better "buy" signal…[/font]

           [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Last year, a group of the most powerful investors in the world announced their intention to make one of the market's most ignored sectors their top investment priority in 2007.[/font]

           [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It's not the hedge-fund or mutual-fund industry, although they're interested in the sector, too. It's a much different crowd… one that has more of a direct impact on the targeted industry. The group I'm referring to is the world's largest drug makers, collectively referred to as "Big Pharma." [/font]

           [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Their target is the biotech industry.[/font]

           [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If you're not familiar with biotech medicines, you should be, as they differ greatly from traditional chemistry-based medicines. Biotech medicines are displacing traditional drugs because they work much better. They work better because they're built with a rational design. They're made from living cells, and are often actual molecules like proteins or enzymes... traditional pharma drugs are just different types of chemicals.[/font]

           [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]To put it simply, the future of medicine is biotech. Four of the top five drug companies in the world have identified biotech as the center of their strategic focus for 2007. [/font]

           [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In fact, the CEOs of two of these companies, Pfizer and Merck, have  publicly stated desires for their companies to become _the _top biotech company in the world within a few years. To reach the top spot, these companies will have to spend many billions of dollars in research and acquisitions.[/font]

           [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Naturally, all of this translates into the prospect of huge returns for biotech investors in the near term, beginning this year.[/font]

           [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In 2006, Big Pharma and biotech reached more than 230 deals – up 32% from 2005. And the transactions were 20% richer for the biotechs, a sign of increasing leverage for the smaller parties at the negotiation table. There were also 10 acquisitions on the year – a record number. [/font]

           [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Buyout premiums were up, with an average of 62% per deal. Yet, many of these buyouts took place at payout premiums greater than 100%. For example, one of our _Phase 1 Investor_ holdings, Sirna Therapeutics, was acquired  by Merck for $1.1 billion. The acquisition resulted in an immediate 100%  gain. [/font]

           [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The increased merger and acquisition trend that took off last year will certainly continue into 2007. The big drug companies continue to face eroding sales from blockbusters coming off patent and ensuing generic drug competition. [/font]

           [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pfizer stands to lose half of its $50 billion revenue to generics in the next five years. Merck lost $3 billion this year alone when Zocor, the cholesterol drug, came off patent. Big Pharma will continue to be forced to turn to the biotech sector in search of new products to replace eroding sales.[/font]

           [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Here's why Big Pharma is turning to biotech: [/font]

                                               [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.[/font]                   [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The bulk of innovation in drug discovery takes place in the biotech sector. Most big drug companies are nothing more than massive selling machines.[/font]                                                     [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2.[/font]                   [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Because of       their complexity and specificity, biotech drugs command premium prices.[/font]                                                     [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3.[/font]                   [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Biotech drugs       are immune to generic competition…       at least for now.[/font]                                           [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Almost every big drug company has laid out cost-cutting tactics in their budget plans for the upcoming year. Pfizer, for example, plans to cut 20% of its sales force.[/font]

           [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Still, the Big Pharma coffers are chock full of cash, and a good chunk of that money will be flowing to biotech this year. Investing alongside them will be one of the smartest things you can do with your money in 2007.......[/font]




[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Blah blah blah........
[/font]


----------



## pacer (31 January 2007)

damn...I wanted it to fall.....news iminent....I wanted to buy cheaper....perhaps I will, but not likely huh!

any comments on my last post?


----------



## davepan (1 February 2007)

It sounds very interesting pacer.

Looks like things are already starting to happen for SLA earlier than we expected.

Lucky I got in at 25 and 36.

I had a bid in at 36 yesterday and I missed out because the price went nuts!!

Any thoughts on what will happen tomorrow?

Surely the price will come off a little considering the strong rise today .........


----------



## pacer (4 February 2007)

I hope it comes off this week, but I doubt it.......


I think most people missed the part in the latest newsletter about the injectable form of Ropren the company is working on. Don't underestimate what this means for sales and profits as it will require far less ropren per course thus allowing the drug to achieve higher penetration levels from the beginning.

Does anyone know what % less ropren will need to be administered by injection?

If say only 1/3 is needed then $1000 per dose would give us the $18 mill per 24 kilos still, or they could decide to charge $2000 per dose, injected, and make that $36 mill, while still giving a 30% dicount on the $3000 initialy priced......so it all depends on what % of ropren is necessary to achieve the same result.....
maybe they will even come out with other delivery systems......eg slow release(under the skin), patches, sprays, ect....

Interesting when you think about it....

PS....my liver could do with about a kilo injected into it after last night ....lol......


----------



## pacer (12 February 2007)

Where are all the holders, this is gonna be huge me thinks.....
Looks like it is breaking out....when it hits the market it will be worth mega bucks...bring on the SOLA -COLA....


Got some more at 47c the day before the news....more news coming........

surely has to the best BIO-stock I ever bought.....


----------



## Out Too Soon (12 February 2007)

Pacer, I wish I'd known a few months ago that everything you touched would turn to gold. - Pacer the Midas Touch.


----------



## pacer (12 February 2007)

Cover story

http://www.australianinvestor.com.au/magazine.asp?id=2248

Need we say more......


----------



## CanOz (12 February 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> Cover story
> 
> http://www.australianinvestor.com.au/magazine.asp?id=2248
> 
> Need we say more......




How do i read that without being a member?

If your going to ramp Pacer, at least give us your password!  

Cheers,


----------



## pacer (13 February 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> How do i read that without being a member?
> 
> If your going to ramp Pacer, at least give us your password!
> 
> Cheers,





It's free to log in...just make your own account........sorry......this is an awesome blurb.....just apply and it's free


_Melbourne based biotech Solagran Limited (ASX: SLA) has announced an important extension to the successful neurodegenerative disorders trials it is conducting in both Melbourne and St Petersburg_ Since listing in August 2003, Solagran has been commercialising a range of natural pharmaceuticals known as Bioeffectives. These multiple molecule substances each have many applications but few if any side effects. They are obtained from green conifer needles using a patented extraction process. Solagran acquired the underlying intellectual property from the St Petersburg Forest Technical Academy in the late 1990s in a commercial arrangement that involved key scientists acquiring a substantial shareholding in the company. Further development enabled the company to acquire a comprehensive new global technology patent not long after it listed a little over three years ago. Solagran is now poised to lead world in production of this new category of pharmaceuticals, which includes a particularly valuable class of substance known as polyprenols. Solagran’s Bioeffective R is comprised entirely of polyprenols.

In 2005, Solagran conducted successful trials at St Petersburg’s Skvortsova-Stepanova Psychiatric Hospital using Ropren (the finished dose form of Bioeffective R) to treat Alzheimer’s patients. The results demonstrated that administration of Ropren for a four month period led to an average 38 percent improvement in cognitive function among patients who had been suffering from Alzheimer’s for between six months and four years. 44 percent of patients experienced an improvement in cognitive function of 50 percent or more. 24 percent experienced an improvement of 100 percent or more. The trials also demonstrated that treatment with Ropren resulted in the elimination of most other Alzheimer’s symptoms, including depression. It also led to a normalisation of the activity of key enzymes in blood plasma, which in the opinion of Solagran Executive Chairman Dr Vagif Soultanov, provides evidence of a link between liver degeneration and the incidence of neurodegenerative disorders like Alzheimer’s – something he has hypothesized for many years. (This might explain the relatively high incidence of these disorders in western society where liver degeneration arising from inappropriate diet, alcohol abuse, and the widespread consumption of prescription and over the counter drugs, is also relatively high.)

Following this and other studies in St Petersburg, further trials to understand Ropren’s potential were undertaken in Melbourne by Swinburne University’s Brain Sciences Institute on 100 healthy volunteers aged 60 to 85 years. The positive preliminary results of these trials were announced last November. They indicated that treatment with Ropren led to:

1. A 15 percent or more improvement in memory function and speed of recall. This was a significant uplift for healthy volunteers in this age group. 
2. Significant improvements in liver function (particularly in its protein synthesising function) together with other blood biochemical indices.
3. A marked reduction in Low Density Lipoproteins (LDL) combined with an equally marked increase in High Density Lipoproteins (HDL). This has major implications for the potential use of Ropren as a treatment to normalise cholesterol levels. 
4.	No adverse outcomes or side effects. 

The final report from the Swinburne University study is to be received by Solagran in mid February 2007.  

While the Swinburne trials were under way, a further trial involving the use of Ropren to treat critically ill heroin-addicted chronic alcoholics was completed at the Skvortsova-Stepanova Hospital. While not yet released for reasons related to ongoing intellectual property protection work, Solagran says the findings from the trial are significant. Some feedback from the research team was announced in October 2006 – including a firm policy decision by the hospital to incorporate Ropren into its clinical practice for the treatment of drug induced psychoses and other conditions associated with alcohol and drug addiction. 

As a direct result of the clinical outcomes achieved with that trial, Solagran has now reached an agreement with the Head Physician and scientific medical team of the Skvortsova-Stepanova Hospital to conduct a virtually identical trial using another of its family of 15 Bioeffectives – in this case Bioeffective A. Bioeffective A is already listed with the TGA in Australia, and is now the subject of an NDI application with the Food and Drug Administration in the USA.

Both Solagran and the research team at the Skvortsova-Stepanova hospital believe that use of Bioeffective A, either in conjunction with or as and adjunct to treatment with Ropren, could have the potential to produce a number of positive physiological and neurological clinical outcomes for alcoholics and heroin addicts. This could lead to a treatment regime involving a relatively short treatment with Ropren combined with longer term treatment with lower cost Bioeffective A. 

The new St Petersburg trial involves 50 patients aged 18 to 60 years. It has already commenced and the final report will be delivered by June 1 this year. 

While the focus of much of the recent research with Ropren has been focused on its use in the prevention and treatment of neurodegenerative disorders, Ropren has a wide range of applications. It has also been shown to enhance immune system response and has already completed clinical trials as a safe and highly effective treatment for chronic liver disease. It is expected to be listed in the Russian Pharmacopoeia for this application in March 2007. There are 10 million Russians with chronic liver disease so the initial demand is expected to be significant. 

Solagran is currently gearing up for full scale commercial production. Once this production capacity is up and running, regulations will permit Solagran to directly supply three month courses of the drug for personal use to people in many countries throughout the world. 

A Director of Solagran, Mr Peter Stedwell, told Australian Investor that the Board believed its international trials and market development strategy would soon generate significant revenues. “The entry of Ropren into the Russian Pharmacopoeia will be quite an achievement just four years after listing on the ASX. The trial results suggest that Ropren could be a leading product in a number of large international pharmaceutical markets in the relatively near future” Stedwell said. 

The Solagran website is at www.solagran.com

e


----------



## pacer (13 February 2007)

Where are you now Caliente.....?

Sorry it took so long to find them damn indepedant reports.......:


How many do you hold?......


----------



## sunboy (13 February 2007)

Solagran seems to be a good stock. but they are not gaining any profit. So look at Solco, we gpt the turnaround. We had our first profit with 0,37 Mio $ in the first quarter. The stock price is still very cheap, still!!
There is potential. DOn ´t forget Solco!! Good luck with Solagran!!


----------



## Caliente (13 February 2007)

hey pacer! little late for me to jump on board 

Thought they were expensive in the 30's, now they're rocketing away.

So the answer I'm afraid is none =(


----------



## pacer (13 February 2007)

Another good day for holders......
Sunboy, SLA has 24 kilos of BIO-R ready for sale at around $18 mill, which will be sold as soon as the Russians gain approval to do so in March.

Market cap is $37 mill acording to etrade, do the math on all the other products aswell and I think this is still a cheapie....

As for them not making any profit, I think you should reaserch before you make those statements.....Bio-b is on the shelves and will be making a tidy profit right now, the sauna market has taken it on board with open arms.

Other product lines are on thier way, they intend to supply thier product to other companies to manufacure evreything from toothpaste to sunscreen, with the solagran badge shing brightly.

Bio-R is gonna be huge, but the others will only add to the bottom line.

Call it ramping if you like, but all is fact from what I have seen.


----------



## davepan (13 February 2007)

Hey pacer,

Market cap is MUCH higher than $37m, but that is not necessarily a bad thing.

Etrade/comsec etc never include options and escrowed shares.

The total shares on issue (including ordinary fully paids, listed and unlisted options and escrowed shares) are around 200m.

At 60 cents, this gives SLA a fully diluted market cap of $120m.


----------



## pacer (13 February 2007)

Sorry davepan....etrade sux....still 18 mill worth of bio -R on hand and more to be made with the sibex deal, and all the other 15 Bio effectives, still makes this cheap IMO.

Regular news makes this a good one to hold, less bourbon and I wont need to hold...lol........


----------



## pacer (15 February 2007)

Look for final Swinborne results next week, and more on the way.
Boardroom Radio had another interview yesterday......

I thought we might get a retracement on this one but it appears to be overcoming the traders with actual investors piling in....great volume again yesterday, even though it only finished up 1c and we have a similar start to today, up 6c/10%.

I don't intend selling this one except in dire circumstances, it's just got too much going for it, no need for me to ramp it......the results speak for themselves......and the SP reflecting the potential, up *200%* in 4 months.

DYOR......and it's well worth the time doing it here.


----------



## tugga (15 February 2007)

SLA seems to be chugging ahead at great speeds


----------



## tugga (15 February 2007)

Up 14% now, make that 18%


----------



## moses (15 February 2007)

Yo Pacer,

After reading your posts and doing my own...I bought in rather hesitantly yesterday worrying it had topped...up 15% already! Thanks mate, good advice/info I should have taken notice of earlier. 

Not too late yet it seems, if this company is now putting products on the shelf then why should the growth stop except for the odd breather?


----------



## pacer (15 February 2007)

Just another good day, no retracement.


*Sweet!!!!*


----------



## CanOz (15 February 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> Yo Pacer,
> 
> After reading your posts and doing my own...I bought in rather hesitantly yesterday worrying it had topped...up 15% already! Thanks mate, good advice/info I should have taken notice of earlier.
> 
> Not too late yet it seems, if this company is now putting products on the shelf then why should the growth stop except for the odd breather?




A bit of selling pressure creeping in now. Can't blame the sellers really, tempting to take a profit after that run.

Cheers,


----------



## saltyjones (15 February 2007)

pacer......been wasting my time waiting on NWR news when SLA has been charging up. jumped on yesterday finally. enjoyed reading your posts on SLA. cheers.


----------



## pacer (15 February 2007)

Salty, you silly, boy, I still hold all my NWR shares, don't blame me if it all falls over for you......hope you're still holding some nwr, news is supposed to be due for that one soon too, and wouldn't surprise me if it was tomorrow....lol

Either way I hope you do well, just wish I had bought more SLA earlier, when I found them while flicking through the etrade news ticker, 4 months ago....now that's a great way to find good stocks! especialy if you have a CFD account because news is not 20 mins delayed, and are free to view, unlike some providers. The cost of my cfd account has been covered easily, in profits from Small caps just doing this, but is free if I trade 10 times on cfd's per month anyway....happy?....you bet.

A retrace is certainly on the cards, but I don't realy care because I bought to hold, and have done alot of reading on this and been in contact with management aswell.....even if it retraces a bit it will be a star performer in years to come, IMO. 

retrace to 30c so I can get some more please...lol


----------



## davepan (15 February 2007)

pacer,

I've been thinking that it is due for a retrace all week now however it hasn't looked like turning around yet!

Its continued to make higher highs every single day for nearly 3 weeks now!!

When will this all end?

What are your views on a potential share price for SLA in a year or two if all goes well for them?


----------



## pacer (16 February 2007)

$5-10 in a year or two,....But in the short term...$1 after Swinborne, and $2 after Ropren is approved certainly isn't out of the question, which both should be out by the end of march....only my opinion, as we just have to wait for all the trials they have lined up (and ones they will obviously think of in the future) to be completed. 
15 bioeffectives, and all can be used in various ways to treat/prevent so may problems, could mean a weathy few who get in early.

How long is a pice of string?.......the market decides the value of shares, not me.

The Directors shares are now out of escrow as the price stayed above 50c, and are those guys millionares now!!!!!.....this means they can now sell shares as they wish, but they have said they wont be selling any time soon, which is good because the price stays up and there is less chance of  big pharma making an early hostile takeover bid, when I'd rather be holding this one for years to come.

I don't trade shares anymore I buy them for best future value, but I do trade CFD's and use the profits to buy shares.

DYOR.......


----------



## pacer (16 February 2007)

As expected a speeding ticket has been issued, BUT the way in which the reply has been worded just brings more attention to our beloved Solagran, and just reaffirms it's great potential.

Just one respose was this.....


The primary purpose in conducting the Swinburne trials was to provide
confirmation in Australia of the results of trials conducted previously in St
Petersburg. However, in Professor Stough’s preliminary report, in addition to
pointing out the 15%+ improvement in memory achieved by healthy
volunteers after three months treatment with Ropren, he drew attention to the
fact that trial participants also experienced improvement in liver function as
well as normalisation of cholesterol levels.
Since the release of these preliminary results, there has been world wide
publicity in relation to both the failure of Torcetrapib, a new cholesterol drug
designed to raise HDL levels, and the fact that existing drugs from the statin
family like Lipitor (that reduce LDL levels by blocking a liver enzyme required
to produce cholesterol) exhibit material liver side effects with long term use.
Lipitor and other statins are used widely. Lipitor alone has annual sales in
excess of* $US12 billion.*
The preliminary results of the Swinburne trials suggested that Ropren could
have the potential to not only normalise cholesterol levels, but also deal with
the long term side effects of statin use. It is possible that this realisation has
led to increased interest in the Company. Confirmation of this potential should
be contained in the full trials report expected within days.

-------------------------------------------

Knocking off lipitor's sales of $12 billion would be nice and would increase the SP to an unimagineable level, and don't forget the rest of the things this company is toying with....It is of course speculation as to what the final results will be exactly, but as they have already conducted the same trials in Russia, I see this one still being good value at these prices IMO.

Good luck to all holders....and usualy you would see a pull back after a speeding ticket, not here guys.

Dave pan.....you may have made the right decision after all.


----------



## HOMER J (16 February 2007)

great response by SLA! reminding the market that plenty of news is very close......


----------



## saltyjones (16 February 2007)

pacer..........certainly got plenty of NWR. and SLA is a long term hold for me too. i can see so much upside in the coming years.


----------



## davepan (16 February 2007)

I expect a price of around $1 when Ropren is approved in March.

From there, IMO the price won't move much until we see $$$$$$.

The crucial thing for SLA is to get revenue flowing ASAP, that's what will push the price up towards $2.

I've done some rough calculations and SLA could easily be worth $5 based on initial demand for Ropren at 100,000 courses with SLA receiving $1,000US per course.

The Gross Profit margin will be high for Ropren, around 80% as per what Denis said at the AGM.

If SLA can achieve revenue of US$100m in 2-3 years with GP margin 80%, we will be in for a very exciting ride.


----------



## pacer (17 February 2007)

DAVEPAN-The Sauna produts are already on the shelves I'd say, that was the idea to generate instant sales to keep the company afloat without diluting shares.....there's the revenue till Ropren is up, up, and away.
FY07 results will be rather interesting I think, then we'll see the $$$$$. But Iguess a bit of sales info may be published sooner to give the market an idea of how things are going....ie yet another announcement when they run out of other great announcements....lol

As they say in this game..."It's never to late to get in on a bull run".....


----------



## tugga (19 February 2007)

looks like another good day

http://www.brr.com.au/

i have no audio on my pc, is someone able to give me a rundown on what was said here.


----------



## pacer (19 February 2007)

Same old stuff tugga but Ill let you onto this, since no one else realy cares about a breakout alert here...lol....

I want some myself.....!!!!!!!!

And that's the truth and where we have a market!


----------



## moses (20 February 2007)

I hate to spoil the party, but perhaps its time to convert to cash.

Why?

Selling & buying pressure has now equalised, and heading in the direction of selling pressure. Worse, the smart money is selling.

OTOH...this stock has has a habit of defying the indicator, so DYOR. 

For example, there is a big single seller sitting at 0.745, just below yesterday's high, and another at 0.710 (lowest offer) dragging the indicator down. If they are cleared then the depth would go positive again.

Either way, its pretty obvious there are some serious profit takers in the queue, so watch out.


----------



## pacer (21 February 2007)

Todays announcement is significant, but I think the market has already factored it in to most peoples expectations before it was released, and SLA is being held as an investment for the future rather than a share to be traded just yet, which may account for Moses's interpretation, and as he says it may even defy the indicators.

I expect there to be plenty of volume as traders versus investors scramble for positions in the lead up to Ropren being available in March, and some reasonable trading opportunities till then.

Dennis Kilroy (Director) has stated that they do not intend to sell any of thier 'out of escrow' shares as stated on 'Boardroom Radio, and this was also communicated personaly to me by him, which gives me even more confidence here.

So from what I have read, my understang is that, they have a product that has the potential to knock multi-billion dollar sales (eg. Lipitor-US $12 billion) of other drugs off the shelves and replace them with ours....which is mind boggling considering the current market cap, and how close ropren is to making big revenues to cover expansion costs and more testing for all 15 Bioeffectives.

If you look at it that way it is still very cheap at this price, IMO, and any pull back will just make buying opportunities for investors, and I may have to take up another paper route, so I can get a few more.....lol

As always DYOR, and it's worth doing here to see it's potential.


----------



## dhukka (22 February 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> Todays announcement is significant, but I think the market has already factored it in to most peoples expectations before it was released, and SLA is being held as an investment for the future rather than a share to be traded just yet, which may account for Moses's interpretation, and as he says it may even defy the indicators.
> 
> I expect there to be plenty of volume as traders versus investors scramble for positions in the lead up to Ropren being available in March, and some reasonable trading opportunities till then.
> 
> ...




More unsubstantiated claims of 'potential' sales and undervalued shares. The stuff in bold is indistinguishable from ramping. Give me the name of one biotech company that doesn't have the 'potential' to crack a multi-billion dollar market. I've not seen any firm guidance from the company on likely revenues or profits and fair enough since it is just too early to tell. 

Some back of the envelope calculations no. of shares 200m S'holders equity FY06 $9.8m, equity per share = 4.9 cents. Assume 2007 NPAT of $10m ROE of 50% going forward discounted back at an appropriate discount rate gives about 30 cents per share. Pretty rough assumptions for FY07 but then all the other assumptions on this thread have been likewise.


----------



## davepan (22 February 2007)

dhukka,

While I think that pacer has got a little carried away quoting billion dollar sales figures (sorry pacer  ), IMO SLA has enormous to make substantial profits in the future.

If you take a look at the AGM presentation, they estimated initial demand for Ropren in Russia alone by 2009 to be at least 100,000 courses per year.

There has been much speculation on the proposed selling price of around $1,000USD per course as the Russian Government offers subsidies of up to $1,000USD for hospital based treatments.

At the AGM SLA also indicated that they expect Gross Profit on the sale of their products to be 75% which is reasonable for pharmaceutical products.

Now - put $100mUSD revenue per year into your NPV calculator with a GP of 75%.

Does that give you a number with a 4 or 5 in front of it?

Remember that this is only ONE of their products in ONE country.

They have other products - Bioeffective A & B along with other target markets.

Now I agree that SLA is extremely risky and does not generate any substantial revenue at the moment, but you have to see the potential.


----------



## pacer (22 February 2007)

What?...me Ramp dhukka....never.......I used the word POTENTIAL.

Lipitor has been proven to dammage the liver, where Ropren has been proven not to, along with having other benefits beyond cholesterol normalisation, which is all lipitor is designed to do. Ropren is a natural substance derived from Conifer tree needles carefuly put together by mother nature in lush siderian forests, lipitor is a bunch of chemicals slapped together in a lab....I know what I'd prefer.

IMO when Ropren is approved, can be made at a competitive price and in sufficient volume (dont forget the injectable Ropren, to reduce the ammount necessay; trials to come), then it could be one of the worlds premier pharmacuticals, and $12 billion in sales will be peanuts (RAMP...hehe).

Still to come....

Bio-A use with Ropren
Sibex aquisition- New sports/heatlh drink sales
Animal husbandry/Agriculture agreement/licencing deal
childrens cold/flu treatment
Toothpaste (havent heard much on this lately)
Drug and alcohol results, and patents associated with that.
Topical creams (great results so far, but no news/deals mentioned yet)

I could go on and on.....no need....dyor....

I actualy hope it does return to 30c dhukka....I'd buy alot more.....not a ramp...the truth......


----------



## chops_a_must (22 February 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> Lipitor has been proven to dammage the liver, where Ropren has been proven not to, along with having other benefits beyond cholesterol normalisation, which is all lipitor is designed to do. Ropren is a natural substance derived from Conifer tree needles carefuly put together by mother nature in lush siderian forests, lipitor is a bunch of chemicals slapped together in a lab....I know what I'd prefer.



Believe it or not Pacer, the fact that it is a natural substance, I believe is it's biggest draw back. It's unfortunate but it will likely be sold next to Blackmores, rather than from a GP's prescription pad (where the real money is made). Logicol a case in point...

I could be wrong though...


----------



## dhukka (22 February 2007)

davepan said:
			
		

> dhukka,
> 
> While I think that pacer has got a little carried away quoting billion dollar sales figures (sorry pacer  ), IMO SLA has enormous to make substantial profits in the future.
> 
> ...




Yes Davespan I see the 'potential' but the numbers being bandied about are meaningless at this stage. If you are on-board with Pacer then all the best. Just remember it's easy to get carried away with the potential upside and lose all persepctive on real value.


----------



## pacer (23 February 2007)

dhukka said:
			
		

> Yes Davespan I see the 'potential' but the numbers being bandied about are meaningless at this stage. If you are on-board with Pacer then all the best. Just remember it's easy to get carried away with the potential upside and lose all persepctive on real value.




Just like the director got rather excited/carried away, in the interview on
http//www.brr.com.au/SLA

Even he sound's extremely upbeat on the POTENTIAL the upcoming results will have on the value of the company.

That put a hold on any real retracement.....I think it will go sideways or even rise a little on expectation of the Alcohloics trials.

It's true there iis no way of knowing what value to put on SLA ATM, but it's worth more than 70c IMHO.


----------



## pacer (24 February 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Believe it or not Pacer, the fact that it is a natural substance, I believe is it's biggest draw back. It's unfortunate but it will likely be sold next to Blackmores, rather than from a GP's prescription pad (where the real money is made). Logicol a case in point...
> 
> I could be wrong though...




In Company news, Blackmores Ltd has announced that it expects sales and profit to rise by 10 per cent this year, after posting a record first half result. The Company's net profit was at $10.19 million, up by 37 per cent, as sales rose 16.2 per cent to $84.4 million. Its Australian sales climbed by 14.5 per cent led by a strong performance in its pharmacy channel.

That is from australian investor.com and it shows that natural products are a big thing, and once people realise that you don't need chemicals, and that these bioeffectives are actualy better, we will see companies like SLA go ballistic, then we'll be saying that being a 'natural product' is it's biggest benefit......

Current affairs programmes have already been contacted, but we wont see SLA on the TV for a little while, as they want protections/patents in place, the alcoholics trials results released, SIBEX deal concluded, and Ropren rigistered as a new pharmacutical in RUSSIA.


IMO blackmores are tiny and may be pushed off the shelves for bioeffectives, or you may even see a solagran patch on thier label, as they may just use existing companies like blackmores, but add bioeffectives to thier products in a licencing deal along with many other companies that make toothpaste,losengers,.....you name it.

Ropren will be a registered pharmacutiacal (in Russia at least), and probably come as an injection, once that trial is completed, so you will probably have to go to your doctor for it.

There may be two sides to any logical conclusion.....

DYOR


----------



## chops_a_must (24 February 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> In Company news, Blackmores Ltd has announced that it expects sales and profit to rise by 10 per cent this year, after posting a record first half result. The Company's net profit was at $10.19 million, up by 37 per cent, as sales rose 16.2 per cent to $84.4 million. Its Australian sales climbed by 14.5 per cent led by a strong performance in its pharmacy channel.
> 
> That is from australian investor.com and it shows that natural products are a big thing, and once people realise that you don't need chemicals, and that these bioeffectives are actualy better, we will see companies like SLA go ballistic, then we'll be saying that being a 'natural product' is it's biggest benefit......
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm not doubting its potential to make money, I'm doubting how much. If it is a blackmores type, the revenue will be limited, but if it is a prescription based medicine, I dare say the revenue base will be significantly larger. And if it is marketed as a natural product, you will have every man and his dog coming out with studies showing why it doesn't work etc. etc.

Because it is made from plant based substances, it will be in direct competition with products such as Logicol. This will also make it harder to make huge amounts from the product.


----------



## PJ83 (25 February 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm just reading about SLA now and I'm a skeptic about its products ATM.   

If you're familiar with it, does anyone see any similarities with BOS? Both companies are using naturally derived products (although BOS has synthesized the natural product) and are applying it to solve modern problems.

Both have massive upside with little current sales. Both have target markets with billions of sales potential and high margins. 

An international Japan-based company called Restoration Group _specializes _ in commercializing these types of products. It has snavelled up over 10% of BOS's shares and are backing it all the with great previous track record. It's received numerous Australian industry grants and has numerous research partnerships with international companies. It's got a patent family and is expecting "deals which may have near term revenue" within the next few months. Consider this then, why is SLA doing so much better SP wise than BOS? 

Don't see Restoration group mentioned by SLA though. Also, "Ropen" sounds like you're being "roped in". hahaaha they're going to 'ropen' the investors then dump their russian shares at an all time high in the biggest mafia scam EVER. Just a thought.


----------



## pacer (25 February 2007)

PJ83 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm just reading about SLA now and I'm a skeptic about its products ATM.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (25 February 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not doubting its potential to make money, I'm doubting how much. If it is a blackmores type, the revenue will be limited, but if it is a prescription based medicine, I dare say the revenue base will be significantly larger. And if it is marketed as a natural product, you will have every man and his dog coming out with studies showing why it doesn't work etc. etc.
> 
> Because it is made from plant based substances, it will be in direct competition with products such as 'Logicol'. This will also make it harder to make huge amounts from the product.




Hey chops....'Logical' (tm) is a great product and it works on cholesterol.....Ropren does alot more than 'logical margarine' (I am a butter fan...I dont like eating plastic), you know it and so do I, it wasnt origionaly made for cholesterol lowering, it's just a *great side affect*.....perhaps they will add a little spice to 'Logical margarine' and add some of SLA's Natural extracts to it, to improve it, or put it in a special brand of BUTTER to kick 'logical' off the shelf....who knows....all I know is that I'm more than happy to have bought in so early and am about to buy more at a reasonable price....if I can.....


Perhaps they will even find a cure for 'toe jam'.....lol....private joke.


----------



## PJ83 (25 February 2007)

Hi Pacer/All

I'm probably not in a position to comment but I'll give you my initial thoughts

Yes I listened to the Brr interviews/agm today. I wasn't suggesting that BOS was developing a competing technology. And btw it's got a least 10 years of Australian R&D behind it via Australian Universities and 50 million years of evolution to do what it does. I think BOS will continue to make great ground this year and 'take off' in late 07/08 in much the same way SLA is now. 

I think I am in the same position research wise with BOS as you are with SLA. I've done my homework via scuttlebutt, attended AGM, spoke to managing director and board etc. I spend hours a day researching this stock. They're both great biotechs methinks, SLA is just getting a head start. 

I have a couple of reservations about how the product works though. Go to the BOS website and you'll see simple diagrams and explanations about how the product achieves what it does. I have no idea and after researching for hours today, still don't know how it does all these wonderful things. I know milk thistle is traditionally taken as a liver tonic. Perhaps it's got something to do with this whole thistle family. Do the researchers even know how it works? I mean, do they understand the mechanism, or are their results based on trial and error, cause and effect etc? This is not rhetorical, I actually would like to know. 

But how does extracting and consuming 'live/living material' from thistles help you? I mean, could I just go munch on a branch and get a better effect? 

Having just looked at this today, I'm on the fence for the time being. There are too many questions, too many coincidences I'm not comfortable with just yet. (Ie, They said they registered their bioeffect A via Aussie TGA (therapeutic goods association) as a compimentary medicine. I went to the website but a search failed to bring it up as a registered product) Also there's so much unnecessary jargon in their reports. 

It's all a little too good to be true so I'm not going to rush into a position, I'll let the subconscious work on it for a bit. Maybe I'll convert in a day or two. The risk/reward doesn't work for me just yet because I don't fully understand the risks. I'm watching it with an eagle eye though


----------



## pacer (25 February 2007)

PJ...just checked the 'biosignal webste again....it's been a few years since I looked at it....and SP is still the same...ie SLA and BOS are different in so many ways....the only difference is love....loved BOS when I first saw it but it diddn't have enthusiasm, the multi use or the research behind it...seemed like a tax haven for the Japs to me..ie a write-off for business purposes, so I left it alone, not to mention the lack of enthusiasm....it was my opinion at the time...not bagging them at all but it has no real foundation or SUPER SCIENTISTS onboard....

I'm just happy to be onto a winner......and if we knew how nature worked, it would already be patented......the BIG GUY UPSTAIRS has a lifetime patent on everything and will sue you in the afterlife.....lol


----------



## PJ83 (26 February 2007)

SUPER SCIENTISTS, what, like batman? He's a scientist.


----------



## chops_a_must (26 February 2007)

PJ83 said:
			
		

> SUPER SCIENTISTS, what, like batman? He's a scientist.



Nah, more like Doctor Miracle.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AipgFeGh-nY


----------



## pacer (28 February 2007)

The miracle share makes a tidy comeback today on a bad day for most...Damn etrade was impossible to access....60c....missed it and am spewing!

I found a spare $10k last week and had it ready....another lesson learnt....place bids and wait....DOH!

At least I have some more $$$$ from NCM's rise and bailing out EOD yesterday....gota love them CFD's..hehe


----------



## PJ83 (1 March 2007)

Yes as a new shareholder I was very pleased to see it bounce right back today. Can't wait for that Release about Ropren Registration in Russia. Really. RRR


----------



## Sandman (1 March 2007)

Guys,

I think this would be about the time to start buying.

Has proved its science in Australia. (God knows why - Australia gave the world thalidomide).

Got manufacturers and marketers in place to sell it's Bio A range which will sell better than just about any product now available

Ropren to be listed as a medicine in Russia any day now.  For any major drug company this would cost about $1000 Million.  Which would put a value of about $5 on SLA yet it is peddling at .69c.  

I reckon it will be close to $5 by Xmas unless some drug company makes abid for it.  In which case it will be  lot more.

I keep buying with any spare cash I have.


----------



## Out Too Soon (3 March 2007)

Sandman said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> I think this would be about the time to start buying.
> 
> ...




So conservative! why not $10? no $35 CSL level? Yeaahhh! : $1000 million, why not $200000000 million?   
Apologies to anyone with more than *3* posts for my exuberance!


----------



## pacer (4 March 2007)

All I can say is...thank god for Yeltsin, the KGB and the Russian Mafia for all thier help in getting SLA on the move....lol

It's been a strange week on the markets all round....the drop in shares and now....no news this week from SLA........wierd, very wierd....hehe

I recon we will have a few weeks of no news just to build the anticipation and excitement .....then...... KAPOW!....BIFF!......BAM!.....Holey smoke Batman!


----------



## pacer (7 March 2007)

Anouncement.....SOLAMIND out of escrow......using escrowed shares as leverage to buy more on market shares.

I noticed the SP rising today, perhaps SOLAMIND have already raised enough cash to start the SP rising again.

This will be a very interesting few weeks for SLA, and the SP, SOLAMIND are probably a bit p!%^ed off that they missed some great buying opportunities over the last week.


----------



## PJ83 (8 March 2007)

I know posting SP targets is frowned upon, but not if you can support it with your observations and analysis. (This is not a ramp either up or down mmk)

What targets does everyone think are appropriate to list for the case of positive russian approval of ropren? I think we should post a best and worst case scenario and an expected price yeah?

Personally, worst case I envisage would be that the ropren is not approved, turns out Vagif has liver disease and ropren is carcinogenic. hahaha but seriously, if not approved, a 70% drop in one day is possible like mesoblast just weeks ago. Based on this, could see 20c like before the positive Aus trials. I think if the outcome was negative, a lot of speculators would hammer the price down, not realising the value of the product in the other countries of the world...

Best case, well we all know the numbers and if sales are accelerated and there is good publicity, could hit several dollars. (At least in time) Depending on speculation, I think we could have a 5-10-bagger (BEST case). Impossible to quantify exactly, just that the current price would seem like a steal. I'm not game enough to list an exact figure... (leave that to sandman?). 

And realistically, I think the SP will anticipate the deal to a degree and then only increase by a similar percentage to the Aus trial reaction.

Whaddya reckon? I realise this is a pointless exercise but it is interesting to note people's expectations. 

The above are my current opinions only DYOR, not an indication to buy or sell.


----------



## pacer (9 March 2007)

PJ83.....It's almost a given that ropren will be approved, we are just waiting for it to be official on paper, and may already be factored into the price a bit, so anywhere form 5 to 50c is possible IMO, and more news on sales needs to be released, ie how much Ropren will be sold immediately, at what price ($2000 US sounds like the price they are looking for from calculating stocks), how much demand, how much more can be produced per year with Sibex, ect ect.

I think it's too soon to make assumptions but where I'd like it to goto is another question, I'd like it to hit $6 minimum by the end of the year after more trials are completed and deals done, but that's just my expectations not what will actualy happen....lots more info, actual attainable production levels and demand, for SLA products, needs to be factored in.

I hope it beats MBL to the $100 mark, or at least hits it within 5 years....but thats just me dreaming......it's all hope and speculkation ATM, but if any of these imagined price targets are reached I will be one happy son of a gun!

The above is not a ramp, just imagined potential, from 4 months research, by myself......DYOR.....then make your own best guess.

I don't need to ramp this stock, management are doing a fine job of that themselves, as the SP indicates.

Oh and SANDMAN......they have measures in place to try and stop a takeover.......for better or worse ....from what I have read.

They may be contacting Derryn Hinch soon too, because of his liver problems....lots of emails were sent to SLA management, then maybe the media will be on this like crazy, even doing a biopic on a current affairs show, which is also being looked at closely by management....yes I chat by email occasionaly.....it's fact. Plenty of media attention in the papers already so it's looking good. Boardroom radio broadcasts make old Dennis sound like an excited schoolboy.

They say in the last ANN. that SOLAMIND dont intend to sell any shares and use the ones they have as callatoral to buy more, this can mean many things, there may be a capital raising at some stage or they are even positioning themselves for war against takeover, or , and I dont want to scare you, save the world by selling it to cheaply therefore reducing profits....did I just say that?...ouch, but they are goody goodies, by the sound of them and state thier primary mission is to help people, hopefuly not at our expense. call me greedy but I bought to make as much as I can out of SLA, and intend to hold for a long time yet, and buy more on any weakness if I have a few spare $$$...picked up some more on the correction luckily.


----------



## PJ83 (9 March 2007)

As good as their intentions are stated, #1 objective is to make money. Otherwise they would be a non-profit organisation. Thank god that's not the case. 
Another boring weekend without the stockmarket. Yawn. Might have to hit the piss. I wonder whether SLA can make a decent pick-me-up pill?


----------



## saltyjones (9 March 2007)

PJ83 said:
			
		

> As good as their intentions are stated, #1 objective is to make money. Otherwise they would be a non-profit organisation. Thank god that's not the case.
> Another boring weekend without the stockmarket. Yawn. Might have to hit the piss. I wonder whether SLA can make a decent pick-me-up pill?



yeah.........got what ya lookin for PJ83. a sp rise on monday is just the tonic.


----------



## pacer (11 March 2007)

http://www.solagran.com/docs/media/CM Antibacterial on the launch pad.htm

Are we getting a bit of notice now or what.....the next leg up will no doubt cure any scepticism.


----------



## pacer (13 March 2007)

Ripped a bit from  hc ramping site, but my answers are here

Q..........Does anyone reckon that the market has factored in (already) any upside due to the Russian rubber stamping supposedly coming in 2 to 3 weeks? If it is a lay down call (as already stated) then we are in a sort of limbo for awhile until it happens. We don't know if stock is available to sell to ther Ruskis do we? If it is they are in at the jump and a major milestone is achieved. If it isn't ready then how lomg do they have until stock is made up and batched? If they haven't got stock available for the pent-up demand then why not? I might give them a call tomorrow and ask them this stuff and post it when I get some answers. Sleep easy though rest assured it is all under control.

A........Market will have factored some of the price in, but a rise is still on the cards anyway.

Yes they do have stock on hand of Ropren, and a lot of the others too, read previous anns but I think is 24 kilos and worth $18 mill.

Market will only stay flat if no more news is available...but we are expecting some before the end of this month.

You best be going over 4 months worth of old announcements if you are new to this stock.
A#2............IMO 70-80% profit, but remember the injectable form of Ropren will change all this if it works...ie if you only need 10% of the dose then multiply the $18 mill by 10 (which = $180 mill ) but reduce that by a % as well, to make it fair and cheap enough to distribute to a wider community, by say 45% and we have 100 mill=market cap.......I have no idea how much less they need using the injectable form of Ropren, and tests are still being carried out on this as far as I know.....so it's only a guess atm but even halving the amount necessary will mean about $30 mill profit on what they have on hand....also remember they will be ramping up production to 10 times the current level of 24kg/year when the sibex deal is done....

worst case scenario Ropren will not be registered.......whaaaaaaaa!

best case scenario profits from Ropren will be 10(injectable)x10(production increase)x$100mill=$10000 mill....ie 10 billion $ per year......

middle of the road 10x 10x$30 mill=3billion$ per year

Sound a bit too far out , have I calculated upper limits correctly......I think so, double check for me please(it sounds like too much)....*is it too good to be true?*

I'm sure Ropren will be a lot cheaper but eventually if it is taken up by the wider community, including animals, and farmers as an insecticide/ fungicide (those poor cane growers in Queensland need it for their crops atm)and ......blah blah blah.....don't forget the BIO-B and sauna products and anti fungal/bacterial creams...ect and childs flue and...bla....blaaa...blaaa

I'm sure we will make big $$ if it all comes together whatever the outcome.....

DYOR....


*And as a note I am happy to hold long term and so are the directors...why wouldnt you?.......DYOR.....especialy the last 4 months anns and calculate it yourself...please do and post, I am interested to find out what makes this one tick, and what makes the holders hold.....obviously I have my reasons!

200%+Sp increase in 4 months must mean some have done thier calculations.....post your numbers please......:
*


----------



## pacer (14 March 2007)

> On February 1, 2002, CHS posted a Patient Alert about Statin Drugs. According to an article in the Wall St. Journal, doctors and patients have noted several side effects of the most widely prescribed drugs in the U.S. - statins (some brand names are Lipitor, Zocor, and Provachol). Common complaints of patients taking statins include memory loss, personality changes, irritability, and aching muscle pain. The article also noted that the National Institutes of Health is in the midst of an independent study that will subject statin drugs and their side effects to scientific scrutiny.




From

http://www.chelationtherapyonline.com/articles/p217.htm



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> http://www.solagran.com/docs/media/CM%20Antibacterial%20on%20the%20launch%20pad.htm
> 
> Are we getting a bit of notice now or what.....the next leg up will no doubt cure any scepticism.




Dunno why a bit more interest aint being taken.....stuffem...I found another $5k to throw in on weakness.


----------



## pacer (14 March 2007)

Drop a zero....I have been corrected...thought it was a bit too much....but even with one zero less it's still a big bag of chippies..IMO....DYOR and add a Zero in 10 years possibly...they did it with microsoft...why not us?


----------



## pacer (22 March 2007)

Announcement out....

I'm happy the approval has been delayed....hopefuly I can pick up some on the cheap.....at least it wasn't their fault.

Channel 10 news had a blurb on 'baby boomers' causing an epidemic of Alzheimer's disease and dementia....I reckon that's good news for us, and wouldn't be surprised if Dennis jumped for joy....but Dennis only ever watches the ABC so I guess he missed it.

I guess my liver can wait another few months without ROPREN, but I expect more good news on patents and trials results shortly.

Still plenty of upside to come IMO


----------



## tugga (22 March 2007)

I made a boo boo buying in at 70c a month ago


----------



## pacer (23 March 2007)

I don't think you did Tugga....more news will be forthcoming shortly on the trials, the holdup on ropren approval is only one part of the big picture....once patents are sorted out we will be hit with a very big announcement....Dennis said so......patience pays dividends.
I think there may have been another blurb on boardroom radio....that might cheer you up.


----------



## pacer (31 March 2007)

http://www.sharescene.com/index.php?showtopic=1672&hl=sla

Calculations are being done here for SP in a few years....looking bright and rosy....patience pays dividends Tugga.....hang in there mate......friday might have made you happy...both here and on NMS....enjoy the ride.


----------



## pacer (10 April 2007)

*HEHEHEHE!

GRAPH THIS ONE....BLUE SKY TO THE MAX!
*


----------



## CanOz (10 April 2007)

pacer said:


> *HEHEHEHE!
> 
> GRAPH THIS ONE....BLUE SKY TO THE MAX!
> *




What a breakout, truely outstanding....well done pacer. btw...why didn't someone post this as a potential, its a dead ringer for an ascending triangle....errr maybe someone did, been to busy to care.


----------



## pacer (13 April 2007)

*Trading halt.......Here we go.....enjoy the ride!


*


----------



## pacer (14 April 2007)

There seems to speculation galore at what the trading halt is all about, obviously it's good news with the SP rise, as usual those in the know have jumped on board, or topped up.

Some are saying a deal with BOS as they both went into trading halt, but I think it's unlikely.....

Still to come....

Ropren registration, and distribution.
Bio-A use with Ropren
Sibex acquisition- New sports/health drink sales
Animal husbandry/Agriculture agreement/licensing deal
Children's cold/flu treatment
Toothpaste (haven't heard much on this lately)
Drug and alcohol results, and patents associated with that.
Topical creams (great results so far, but no news/deals mentioned yet)

I could go on and on.....no need....DYOR...

Happy happy joy joy.......


----------



## pacer (14 April 2007)

Sorry, that was BPO the deal might be with.


----------



## tugga (14 April 2007)

How are we all.

I think the next question is, is how long will this share run for before it tires in the legs?


----------



## pacer (15 April 2007)

It's like waiting for santa.....I love trading halts, but the suspense is killing me!

Vagif needs a sainthood ......Siant Vagif....show me the money....lol

A takeover offer now would be in the best interests of any company doing the offering because......

Dennis (Solamind) has publicly stated that they intend to buy as much of the company back as is possible through loans (using their holdings as collateral), therefore any company wanting to takeover SLA has to get in pretty damn quick....IMO.....and pay a damn big premium!......before they take to big of a piece of the pie that is.

Solamind may even say yes as long as Vagif has a certain amount of control over the way it is all run, and reaps the glory he so well deserves.....

The temptation of instant cash rewards, and a limitless budget to experiment further, may be too much to much to turn down......

I'm just hypothesizing and putting my feet in their shoes......where would you stand if you had an offer you would be hard pressed to refuse....

Anything less than $XXXX per share would be a joke IMO.....not a ramp....just the price I might be tempted to take now.


----------



## pacer (16 April 2007)

Unexpected, but good, news for us, hopefully we will see a good revenue stream coming out of BPO and into SLA coffers within a couple of years.


----------



## pacer (16 April 2007)

http://en.rian.ru/russia/20070323/62518822.html

An interesting read and we made it onto egoili today

http://www2.shawstockbroking.com.au/egoli/egoliNewsViews.asp

A beautiful breakout with more news to come shortly. DYOR


----------



## pacer (18 April 2007)

Looks to be holding it's ground till next anns, which are due very shortly...Why would you sell with all the results and info to come.....I have no more $$ to accumulate or jump on BPO, unless I want to kill my CFD account which I refuse to do.

I imagine what BPO would do to SLA holders if/when it hits 50c.....BPO need to get it together pretty fast but when the D&A trials results and other come through for SLA then BPO should follow in an orderly fashion on the coat tail of these results....looking forward to the excitement....BIO's seem to the flavour lately......and i I have heard on TV that all the rubbish they are feeding cattle chickens and pigs is getting banned so BPO should go well.


----------



## motion (19 April 2007)

Well looks like something is going on up 7.69% at 12:15 today.... anyone hear anything  or know why this would be ?

thanks


----------



## PJ83 (19 April 2007)

To do with overnight trading in Germany, and probably a leak about results....


----------



## saltyjones (24 April 2007)

Up another 20 cents today and I think I know why. There are more buyers than sellers!  hehehe


----------



## tugga (5 May 2007)

I'm cheering I sunk my funds into this company

How high can she go, lets hope there is a lot more blue sky...


----------



## Holdon (7 May 2007)

Well all I can say is DAMN......I wish I had've got onto this one!

Maybe Biotech's aren't the worst thing to get into.

This has come up on the radar but I will have do a bit more research.

Beautiful graph for holders.


----------



## irish (8 May 2007)

I'm with you Tugga,

When the upcoming registration of Ropren is finalised, then the sun should really shine. Their products are fantastic. Solid strategies from my research.

Irish


----------



## irish (8 May 2007)

The Board of Solagran Limited is pleased to announce that two Directors, Dr Vagif Soultanov
and Mr Charles Pellegrino, will depart today for a month in Russia and Hungary to lock in a
number of initiatives that will be key to the next stage of Solagran’s strategic development.
Dr Soultanov and Mr Pellegrino currently have nearly 60 meetings scheduled in Budapest
(11), St Petersburg (27), Moscow (11) and Tomsk/ Novosibirsk (10) with senior
representatives from the academic community, the medical profession, current and potential
strategic partners, as well as key decision-makers from government health and regulatory
authorities. Because of the likely impact of the use of Bioeffectives ® on both the health of the
population and the health budgets of different regions throughout Russia, they also plan to
meet with the Governors of St Petersburg and Novosibirsk.


----------



## tugga (8 May 2007)

There are still months of announcements to come, plenty of money to potentially be made. That is if it keeps rising in between announcements lol


----------



## Holdon (8 May 2007)

http://www.acnnewswire.net/press/en/36402/SOLAGRAN-LIMITED.html

Ok, I managed to get some on today's low, and wish me luck!

The main conference is next week I think, possibly the 16th and may be broadcast on boardroomradio.com., as they seem to love SLA.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Holdon (12 May 2007)

Well if you aren't in by Wednesday you will miss a great opportunity by the sounds of things.

Bioeffective-A is being sold here already in Australia and has been doing extremely well apparently, and it sounds like Dr Soultinov has some magic potions, with more news to come over the next few years. Who would have thought we'd be relying on the Russians to cure the world of most of it's ills.

The train is leaving the station IMO.


----------



## jchan86 (18 May 2007)

latest announcements released today

am suprised no-one made a post about it earlier this evening, lol


----------



## Holdon (20 May 2007)

Stole this from another site 

I've been re-reading Philip Fisher's investment classic Common Stocks and Uncommon Profits to see how his 15 criteria for picking great growth stocks relate to SLA.

(For those who haven't heard of him, Fisher was an American fund manager from the 1930s to the 1970s with a remarkable track record for picking great growth stocks and widely considered to be the father of the growth style of investing in much the same way Benjamin Graham and Warren Buffett are considered to be the fathers of the value style of investing.)

I'll run through Fisher's 15 points for picking great growth stocks one by one with my own comments on how I think SLA stacks up. I'd also really appreciate some comments and feedback from others who have been following the company for far longer than me and have researched it in far greater depth to see how they think SLA rates.

One final clarification before I begin, in Fisher's words " A company could well be an investment bonaza if it failed fully to qualify on a very few of them (ie a few of the 15 points). I do not think it could come up to my definition of a worthwhile investment if it failed to qualify on many."

1) Do the products have enough market potential to increase sales for the next few years?

I think we'd all agree a resounding yes !!!

2) Does management have the drive to continue increasing total sales through innovation?

Again a resounding yes! one only has to look at the R&D pipeline.

3) How effective is the conpany's R&D relative to its size?

Phenomenal !!!

4) Is the sales and marketing organization above-average?

Probably to early to tell, but the early signs are encouraging.

5) Does the company have good profit margins?

Although we don't know the exact profit margins at this stage, they should be very high.

6) How is the company improving profit margins?

SibEx acquisition and new methods for Ropren delivery are 2 significant examples.

7) Does the company treat workers well?

I'm not in a position to make an informed comment here. From my limited dealings with them, they appear to have a happy and motivated staff. Can Charles or anyone who has had more dealings with the company than me give some feedback?

8) Does the company treat executives well?

I think Fisher was referring to larger organisations than SLA here with many layers of management. Probably too early to tell here.

9) Does the company have a deep management bench?

A subjective call here, but IMHO Denis and Vagif with the help of Peter, Charles, Gene and Victor Roschin make a great management team. Too early to comment on the new appointments.

10) Does the company control cost and accounting well?

Exceptionally well!!!

11) Does the company stand out amongst competitors in any way (particular to industry)?

Does it what! Try treatments for previously incurable conditions and diseases without side effects !!!

12) Is the company long-range forward-looking?

Excellent strategic management looking forward a long way!

13) Is the company going to dilute shareholders excessively?

Refer to point 10. An exceptionally frugal management who have their interests aligned with shareholders.

14) Does the company speak freely of the good as well as the bad?

I'd appreciate some comments here from those who go back with the company longer than me. As far as I can tell in my dealings with them, and going on the open and frank way in which Denis and Vagif spoke and answered questions at the AGM, I'd say not a problem.

15) Does the management have unquestionable integrity? ( Fisher regarded this point as the most essential)

Again a subjective call, But IMHO an unequivocal yes!!!

So... to sum up, I think SLA passes Fisher's criteria for a potentially great growth stock with flying colours.



*And that was posted 6 months ago....WOW*


----------



## Bullseyebob (20 May 2007)

Hey all, 

It was I who actually dug those 15 points up(originally from another poster) to answer a question of whether SLA was still worth investing in, or had the boat been missed. IMO there is still alot of value in entering and holding. I originally got the tip on SLA in Nov 06, did all the research and initially entered in Dec 06. I wont be selling anytime soon as this R+D company is transitioning into a fully fledged Pharmacetical Company. But all natural, without side-efects.

With management in day-to-day contact with the Russian Ministry re Ropren Approval, and still confident of Approval by the end of May, it should be a great month. A worldwide partnership/lisceneing agreement will follow Approval with Big Pharma for Ropren for Liver disease. This will be absolutely massive IMO. And only one application!

Bio B sales will be rising, as will Bio A, just released. Bio A sales will rise dramatically when their market leading (one of) partner launches it under one of their well-known brands to chemists and health food stores around the country.

The BioProspect deal in Animal/Agri recently shows how much Bioeffectives are valued, and gives them more credibility IMO. BPO wouldnt be injecting millions in cash, 2(out of 5) board positions, and 25% of their company if they didnt think they were outstanding.

We are also waiting on trial results, which we always are due to the impressive planning and array of trials going on. The Russian alcho/drug addict trials of Bio A and R- "Will make the world sit up and listen" Vagif. 3 patents being finalised-?HIV,HepC,depression..Liposomal/injectable delivery systems for Ropren, Flu/Birdflu, Bio A for H.Pylori(gastric) to name a few.

My price target is $2.50 by AGM in Nov. I believe $10 by AGM 2008 is not unachievable as income increases dramatically with Ropren on the market.

Cheers to all holders!

BB
(there's a great forum on Sharescene.com for more chat)


----------



## Sprinter79 (24 May 2007)

Good ann on patent application acceptance today. Have they had their run, or will this new ann keep them going?


----------



## irish (27 May 2007)

Nice comment BB. I'm with you. I think Ropren could get approval any day!
And then this company has a big future.
Irish


----------



## mrj (29 May 2007)

Anyone got ideas on recent slump.  Hit 1.13 today.  Just people getting tired of waiting for Roepren approval? 

I hold SLA


----------



## mrj (29 May 2007)

Thats what I kind of thought hey.  Patience is a virtue, and certainly one seldom exhibited by moi.  I'm holding on though, slump doesn't really bother me, plenty of upside here.


----------



## arminius (30 May 2007)

I reckon the hardest part of investing on the market is being patient.

Might do well to go away for a few days, and on return check the sp and smile. 
If this mob were good enough to attract my cash in the first place, its good enough now.


----------



## Bullseyebob (3 June 2007)

Cheers Irish  Yup, one to hold onto this one. As recent sp movements have shown, can go up very very quickly. Recent retrace overdue, and good reason for it too. Fundamentals havent changed DJ. In fact, good to see another 1/2mil worth of shares in directors hands  Its very unusual for the director of a Co to say they have NO INTENTION OF EVER SELLING!!!  (Denis-BRR)

Yep, recent decrease most probably due to Ropren Approval delay...Russian Ministry of Health gave us the timeline though(April/May) not Solagran. Cant be far away, especially with Vagif and co over there now. Vagif gets back Wed i think, so time will tell...not if, but when 

So Approval delay now built into sp, and we even saw a strengthening on Friday. I would imagine sp wouldnt drop too much more, probably stay in the range of 1.15-1.30 till approval IMO (thats if there's no other ann.). Could also track back up to 1.55 highs on expectation that Approval CANT be far away now...

With the mid to long term potential of this Co, a few cents here or there at the mo doesnt worry me..looking for multiple dollars sp, and dividends in not-too-distant future..

Cheers

BB


----------



## drasicjazz (6 June 2007)

i realy think that we are gonna see nice things here
directors are buying more...
and how will return end this week...
right the directors Dr Vagif Soultanov and Mr Charles Pellegrino
maybe they have something to share with us???


----------



## drasicjazz (12 June 2007)

they sure did had some to share with us....
announce...out today...Upgrade to Bioeffective R Manufacturing Capacity


----------



## drasicjazz (19 June 2007)

does anyone know what our SLA is up to?
it's so quiet after the ann...... 
does annyone can come up with  a support level
the +/-5 month uptrend and the current downtrend seems to hit an sp of about 1.2 somewhere by the end of june...
and hopefully should than pick up again
anyway i m a chartyrooki but believe in sla
cheers


----------



## Dutchy3 (19 June 2007)

On the 01/09/06 (not even a year ago) I told pacer that these where ready to run ... Did I allocate any capital at the time ... noooooo .... twit

Now 1.25 so 400% left of the table or 480% + annualised .... twit


----------



## motion (28 June 2007)

Hey Guys,  I hear there is an ann very soon? Anyone have any info on this? or maybe shead me some light... I know it's to do with the russia project but I thought we still had a while yet....

Thanks 

I'm holding....


----------



## HOMER J (29 June 2007)

motion said:


> Hey Guys,  I hear there is an ann very soon? Anyone have any info on this? or maybe shead me some light... I know it's to do with the russia project but I thought we still had a while yet....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I'm holding....





Yes the russian ministry has indicated that ropren will be approved in june (final approval as its already 99% approved anyway). they have pushed this date back a couple of times already but hopefully it will come through next week without any more delays.


----------



## motion (29 June 2007)

HOMER J said:


> Yes the russian ministry has indicated that ropren will be approved in june (final approval as its already 99% approved anyway). they have pushed this date back a couple of times already but hopefully it will come through next week without any more delays.




Thanks Homer J - Well I'm sure this has already been taken into account with todays price if it's 99% done... But you never know..

Thanks


----------



## motion (29 June 2007)

An interesting close... a couple of big orders going through towards the end100k and some smaller ones.. I think SLA is a good long term hold.... but I had taken some interest as I was going to sell this to make an offset... but after seeing it today I have held on for a while.... Luck I was going to dust off the cobwebs and sell...


----------



## drasicjazz (4 July 2007)

i believe that sla has broken out the 2 months downtrend
i added my chartview with the downtrend drawn on it
cheers


----------



## tugga (9 July 2007)

A great day on no news

Something must me coming 

I cant wait hahaha could this be the approval we have been waiting for??????


----------



## smoothred (10 July 2007)

Nice annoucement today the manufacturing demands will be high and it looks like solargran are trying hard to push things along.


----------



## drasicjazz (16 July 2007)

to all the holders I think this is it
TRADING HALT
ropren  approved .???..
anybody other thoughts??
looks like we will know on wednesday


----------



## Bullseyebob (16 July 2007)

Hey all,

yeah, for mine Trading Halt is for Approval and EGM notification. Hopefully hear tomorrow! Another day of suspense i dont think i could deal with!! hehe

Id also say that it could be Alcoholic and Drug Trial results, but everything seems held back till approval.

Once Approval is announced we'll have trial results released, very interesting EGM notification(including intrinsic valuation report), a future deal with Big Pharma for Ropren worldwide(huge!), alot more publicity etc etc

Also waiting on Bio A partner, and sales update for A+B.

Lots of positives in the wings-would say i cant wait, but i guess im going to have to!!

BB


----------



## smoothred (16 July 2007)

This could be the news we have waited so long for so hang on to your hats and bring on wednesday's announcement.

Best of luck to the long haul holders.


----------



## motion (16 July 2007)

smoothred said:


> This could be the news we have waited so long for so hang on to your hats and bring on wednesday's announcement.
> 
> Best of luck to the long haul holders.




Hey smoothred, Where did you heard that the ann is coming out on Wed? Just interested as I would have thought it was tomorrow.. Thanks


----------



## motion (16 July 2007)

smoothred said:


> This could be the news we have waited so long for so hang on to your hats and bring on wednesday's announcement.
> 
> Best of luck to the long haul holders.




Hey smoothred, ops sorry found it in the ann.. Thanks for highlighting this to me...  pro trader had not had it flagged.... cheers..


----------



## motion (18 July 2007)

Hey Guys, 

It seems the press have already published the ann in the paper.. Today will be a great day for SLA holders

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,22092194-664,00.html

John Beveridge

July 18, 2007 12:00am


A SMALL Melbourne biotechnology company has achieved a major breakthrough after getting pharmaceutical registration in Russia.

Solagran will today announce that its drug Ropren can be prescribed for liver disease in Russia. 

That means the drug should start to sell in Russia this year, with the next development steps being to seek approval in the rest of Europe and the United States. 

Trials have shown Ropren and its active ingredient Bioeffective R is highly effective in treating chronic liver diseases including various forms of hepatitis and cirrhosis. 

Further trials both in Russia and Melbourne have also shown Ropren could also be effective in normalising blood lipids such as cholesterol and in treating and preventing neurodegenerative conditions such as Alzheimers and Parkinson's disease. 

Solagran shares have been in a trading halt since Monday pending today's announcement. 

They have traded from a low of 17 in September last year to a high of $1.55 in May this year. 

Solagran has already announced that it is dramatically ramping up European production of Ropren to cater for the estimated 10 million people with liver disease in Russia. 

Unlike most drugs, the active ingredient in Ropren is a natural compound known as a polyprenol that is isolated from green conifer needles. 

It was first developed in Russia by Professor Victor Roschinback in 1986. 

Since Solagran listed in 2003, executive chairman Dr Vagif Soultanov and a Russian project team have successfully pushed to have the drug registered in Russia. 

That registration process was shortened significantly because clinical trials showed Ropren to be effective without any of the usual side effects of liver disease drugs. 

The Russian Ministry of Health was also keen to introduce a locally discovered drug to combat the high number of liver disease sufferers in the country. 

Initially supply of Solagran will be restricted by production, so most treatment courses will be prescribed in Moscow and St Petersburg. 

Capacity expansion should see supply grow to the rest of Russia over the next few years. 

Given Ropren has pharmaceutical approval in Russia, it may also be used when indicated to treat situations other than its primary role in restoring liver function. 

That could include novel applications such as helping to prevent neuronal cell death in the brain following heart attack or stroke and conditions associated with drug and alcohol addiction.


----------



## irish (18 July 2007)

Thank you Motion for the early news!!
Fantastic developments now and in future. Our faith has been rewarded!

Irish


----------



## Caliente (18 July 2007)

just a cut and paste from my last post at hotcopper///.

I've been a longtime critic of SLA, just ask pacer at ASF but todays announcement has convinced me that at LEAST the Russian Medical Board are convinced about the efficacy of Ropren as a hepatoprotector. 

I myself am not and wont be until we get TGA (aus) or FDA (US) approval for Ropren... but I'm not going to hang around any longer and watch the SP get away! (my first bagging of SLA was back in the 20 cent region!).

So lock me in for the ride to 2012 =)

I'm sure you all agree once Ropren expands SibEX and goes global its a veritable gravy train.

[I would advise you all bail if Ropren fails TGA approval here - although given Bio A's approval here that seems to be an increasingly unlikely scenario.]

Cheers
-Cali


----------



## HOMER J (18 July 2007)

Huge day for SLA today. the market will wake up once they realise the sort of price ropren will be selling for. EGM should reveal all.

Audio interview with Dennis Kilroy re todays announcement at 2.30
brr.com.au


----------



## smoothred (23 July 2007)

All sounds good but sp has been very quite maybe all in are waiting for the EGM for some direction on short term sales ect


----------



## HOMER J (15 August 2007)

15 August, 2007
Company Announcement
Supply and Pricing of Ropren outside Russia
The Directors of Solagran Limited are pleased to provide an update regarding the supply and
pricing of Ropren outside Russia.
Since the full results of the Ropren liver disease clinical trials were presented to 2,500
clinicians and researchers at an international gastroenterology conference in St Petersburg
in May, and particularly since Ropren received final regulatory approval from the Russian
Ministry of Health in July, Solagran and its manufacturing partner in St Petersburg have
received a steady stream of enquiries regarding the availability of Ropren for patients with
cirrhosis and other serious liver diseases living in the UK, Western Europe, Scandinavia,
North America and Asia. There have also been many enquiries from doctors in the former
Soviet Republics (CIS countries).
In response to these requests, our manufacturing partner has decided to put in place the
necessary administrative procedures to enable them to provide Ropren to patients outside
Russia consistent with the specific “compassionate use” and “personal supply” provisions
that exist within the regulatory frameworks of each country.
As part of that decision making process, it was necessary for them to consult with Solagran
to set a price for the supply of Ropren to patients outside Russia who requested supply
under the appropriate regulatory provisions. Solagran has agreed to a price in the range
3,500 to 6,000 US Dollars per three month course.
Solagran has independently confirmed that this price compares very favourably with other
therapies currently used to treat serious liver diseases.
The pricing of Ropren in Russia will be resolved with the Russian Ministry of Health in
conjunction with the granting of a manufacturing licence. This is expected to occur at the
latest in November.
Peter Stedwell
Company Secretary
On behalf of the Board of Directors
Solagran Limited


----------



## rhombus (30 August 2007)

what's going on today?? not moving at all???

should we be excited or scurred!!?? they were doing well to claw back up. 

that 3,500 to 6,000 US Dollars per three month course is more than i was led to believe also. good news.


----------



## irish (30 August 2007)

Not so good if no one can afford it.

No idea tho about current impasse.  At least its clear holders are hangin on!


----------



## rhombus (13 September 2007)

asx said:
			
		

> Solamind Pty Ltd, a company of which Solagran Limited Directors, Dr Vagif Soultanov and
> Mr Denis Kilroy are both Directors and shareholders, has purchased a further 79,341
> Solagran Limited ordinary shares (SLA) on market at a cost of $84,881.




something going to happen? hopefully! i just need them to crawl back to where they were a few months back!


----------



## mrj (19 September 2007)

The recent EGM revealed some useful information in relation to directors interest notices and announcements.

The directors have openly stated that they have a deliberate policy of only purchasing on market after announcments are made to the market to ensure their actions are always considered to have integrity. They have also stated that they will buy to support share price at certain levels

I would take this as recent change of directors notices means there is no price sensitive announcements imminent.

I hold SLA


----------



## tugga (6 December 2007)

News around the corner

Can't be much longer, well god I hope so because I did a silly thing like get a CASH ADVANCE waiting for good news....

What a dumb ass move


----------



## So_Cynical (29 February 2008)

So whats with the SP down trend since July?...everything seems to be going OK :dunno:


Market Cap.....119,953,055
Issued Shares..131,816,545
52-wk High......1.55
52-wk Low......0.61


----------



## rub92me (29 February 2008)

With a 100 million market cap and little cash, a lot of potential is already reflected in the price imho. If/when they can prove they can produce an annual  profit of >10 million it will be a different ballgame. Watching, but not thinking about entering just yet.


----------



## tugga (1 March 2008)

Once they show us they can make money then this baby will shoot off.

I'm averaging at 86c

Been in for over a year now.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (19 March 2008)

Announcement out, Maybe dollars to flow this year  

*Company Announcement
Regulators Release Ropren ®for Sale in Russia*


> On 28 February 2008, Solagran announced to the ASX that Russian regulatory authorities
> were expected to release its new prescription pharmaceutical Ropren ® for sale in the
> Russian market within 1 to 1.5 months. The Directors of Solagran are pleased to announce
> that this final administrative formality was completed sooner than expected and the official
> ...


----------



## BIG BWACULL (19 March 2008)

Nice move today after that announcement up 27c or 33% on volume of 553,962 heh heh now i'm smilin     ROPREN Anyone :


----------



## urgalzmine (20 March 2008)

Hey Everyone

As you all know I am very new to all this (shares ), I have been doing some reading on announcements for this company and I like what I read.

This drug Ropen or Bioeffectives R cures liver disease to assisting cures for cancer. Please hear this announcement 
http://www.brr.com.au/event/39959 for the range of cures for this drug. 

They just got approvals to distribute and sell the product within Russia and they have done human trials in Russia as well as in Australia. 

The only thing left is to obtain a patent for the product, without this SLA only become the distributor of ingredients to make the product ROPEN which is not worth while.

According to executive director on board room radio(refer to above link), Mr Denis Kilroy he is hoping to sell the product for $5000 per course. 

If you review the latest announcement on the 19/03/08 http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080319/pdf/00824814.pdf 

It indicates that they are hoping to produce 50 - 60000 course of Ropen per annum. Therefore:

50000 course * $5000 per course potentially =   10.7 Billion per year.
MC = 105Million 

However SLA are looking to give a discount to Russians first, but no price. I also  cannot find if they have got approvals for their patent. Obviously this is still a speculative stock as production is in Russia 

There is still along way to go to release to the market but if successful this stock could be very big. :

Please correct me if I have read any of this incorrectly?


----------



## HOMER J (20 March 2008)

urgalzmine said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing left is to obtain a patent for the product, without this SLA only become the distributor of ingredients to make the product ROPEN which is not worth while.




no, they can make and sell the finished product (ropren) as of today when their plant opens. they have many patents  stitched up already. the most recent one applied for just covers some improvements to their extraction methods etc.

you might want to re-check you calculations too. 
(most guess between $1000 - $4000 for ropren pricing in russia but we dont know yet).

here is a research report on sla that is worth a read, keep in mind its 6 months old and since then ropren has now been completely approved for sale...

http://www.solagran.com/documents/SOL_RMR_29_10_07.pdf

cheers







my opinion only, not investment advise etc etc...


----------



## urgalzmine (20 March 2008)

lol..

Ahh thanks Homer 50000 * $5000 = $250mill

LOL i got a little head of myself, to many zeros..., still thats pretty good 

thanks homer for the PDF that was awesome


----------



## HOMER J (20 March 2008)

No worries, if you look through past announcements you will see management are predicting sales to grow to around 1.3 million courses by 2013, which at anything above $1000 a course will be a massive amount of money coming into solagran 

cheers







my opinion only, not investment advise etc etc...


----------



## urgalzmine (2 April 2008)

Well it doesnt look to flash at the moment with this OP broker going bust. It looks like ANZ will be taking over all of the directors shares. 


THis is not looking too good at all....  I thought that i would be worried about russian politics/economy, looks like I should be looking in my own backyard...

Sorry if I sound negative about this, but can someone advise of any upside on this?


----------



## TheAbyss (7 April 2008)

Given that ANZ have 42% of SLA now we can only hope that an off market deal takes place. SLA have proven themselves so the chances are good that one of the business partners take sa larger stake, the directoprs have funds available to buy their stake back or a knight will show up.

Down 17% today on low volumes. I dont have many so a wait and see approach will work for me.


----------



## rhombus (11 April 2008)

what a circus! 

everything just seems to be going wrong now. 

Solagran may face ASIC

Reuters

Melbourne-based biotechnology company Solagran may be referred to financial regulators after it was revealed it had not disclosed the full extent of directors' exposure to failed broker Opes Prime, reports The Age.

Last night, Solagran released a statement saying it had 'fully complied' with the Australian Securities Exchange's (ASX) disclosure regulations, arguing that its Opes Prime shareholding was not 'material.'

The ASX said it would review Solagran's response. Solagran bought about 4 million shares through Opes Prime in the last nine months of 2007, reports The Age.


----------



## unit (15 May 2008)

Solagran thread gone quiet for a while with so much going on.
When can some of the issues expected to be resolved and what are favourable or unfavourable outcomes?


----------



## rhombus (20 June 2008)

massive massive volume yesterday. 8.5 mill. think that would be the ANZ offloading? would make sense i guess. someone at SLA must be buying them back. was expecting a bit of a move today but not much so far.


----------



## urgalzmine (20 June 2008)

rhombus said:


> massive massive volume yesterday. 8.5 mill. think that would be the ANZ offloading? would make sense i guess. someone at SLA must be buying them back. was expecting a bit of a move today but not much so far.




Well even though the directors got screwed with the Opes Prime debacle, i really hope they start focusing on Ropren instead of legal battles, the sooner ANZ sell all their shares the better..


----------



## NoIdea (24 June 2008)

I noticed another 8.8 mil shares traded this morning which can only be ANZ doing another dump.  On rough estimates IMO, ANZ must be down to 38+mil shares to go.

The site announced changes in director holdings today (which would be for the last lot of trades) so I can only imagine the directors are buying up big again.

Now if this is the case and with no news in the market place on how the are going with the production and sales (I read in the past they are good at holding information), my only belief would be things must be going ok in Russia.  

Hanging out for the next quarterly financial figures, one can only stay optimistic .


----------



## NoIdea (1 July 2008)

Finally some news (yesterday's announcement) on what has been going on from Russia.  Obviously, with the Opes Prime debacle things slow a little but I'm glad to read it's all full steam ahead again. 

I notice that ANZ had now sold down to 30 million (announcements have not been made but another 8 million yesterday and I'm expecting an announcement today on the 8 million sold from last week) which is half of what they started. 

Can't wait for the full report around the 13th of this month, it's almost time to get really excited about Ropren (BioEffective R).


----------



## NoIdea (7 August 2008)

ANZ No more.  Waiting on the business plan announcement from the company which I'm hoping will get everyone excited.  Go SP go!


----------



## NoIdea (8 August 2008)

For all the faithful, maybe it's only myself.  May Ropren saves us forever.

SP on the go.  

Where is the business plan from the company?


----------



## chrissyoscar (8 August 2008)

Hi NoIdea

You're not alone mate, good times are here at last.
I jumped in about 4-5 weeks ago on a tip from a mate that this could move but didn't expect it to move this quick.
If we get another positive announcement in regard to pricing and orders next week or early the week after these prices today will look very cheap indeed.
I try not to think to far ahead as in a bear market there are so many let downs but SLA is looking very good and healthy indeed.

Oscar


----------



## Trop Beaucoup (20 August 2008)

Interesting meeting at start September.  Plenty of news stored up since Opes................................................................


----------



## NoIdea (25 August 2008)

Things are on the move with today's latest announcement, I can only remain quietly confident.

Can't wait for the presentation on the 3rd September.  

BPO also released some very interesting findings using Bioeffective A on animals.  Its early days but the results are definitely positive.


----------



## ncf1 (27 August 2008)

doing quite a bit better than I expected, I must say. A very positive outlook on this one and doesn't look like slowing down either at this point.


----------



## chrissyoscar (28 August 2008)

SLA is really moving now, next week will be special I believe.
I'm not sure if we'll get pricing and orders for Ropren but it's overdue and everything points to good news so the meeting next week will interesting indeed.


----------



## dotocom (29 August 2008)

I feel a bit skeptical about SLA. Many positives in the past followed by a massive slump.

What do you guys think about the potential of SLA in the next year? Given the project in Russia, are current SP very low? How about the short-run, I'm scared of another drop...not sure if its the best time to enter.


----------



## piston broke (29 August 2008)

you can allways wait to make shore dotcom but you,ll have to pay quite a bit more come next thursday by that time you,ll think you missed the boat and you,ll foget all about it and move on, i thought they were bloody cheap when i brought at 86c down from a high of $1.50 , well if it was,nt for opes who knows where it would have been, come thursday next week i,ll look like a d/head or a smart investor, i guess we will soon find out if its another csl in the making.


----------



## kenny (1 September 2008)

Anyone going to the presentation on Wed?

I can't make it and would appreciate a summary or proceedings. I don't suppose there is a webcast or transcript service. It would be nice to persuade BRR to attend.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## urgalzmine (1 September 2008)

kenny said:


> Anyone going to the presentation on Wed?
> 
> I can't make it and would appreciate a summary or proceedings. I don't suppose there is a webcast or transcript service. It would be nice to persuade BRR to attend.
> 
> ...





I will be attending, i can give u a run down on wats happening. I dont think they will give the prices for Ropren though 

cheers


----------



## kenny (1 September 2008)

Thanks urgalzmine,

I was hoping someone in ASF would be going. Look forward to the summary.

No, I'm not hoping for much more than Ropren pricing and some indications of progress. Any sales info or agreements etc would have triggered a Trading Halt I suspect. 

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## Ben10 (2 September 2008)

Uptrend seems to have begun, be good to see what happens after tomorrows meeting. Anyone have a short term (say 3 month) price target?


----------



## Ben10 (3 September 2008)

Im finding it hard to work out the 'real' value of this company because of all of these patents/goodwill etc. Can someone shed some light on SLA's intrinsic value??


----------



## Ben10 (4 September 2008)

urgalzmine said:


> I will be attending, i can give u a run down on wats happening. I dont think they will give the prices for Ropren though
> 
> cheers




From what i saw on the presentation slides released to the market last night, Ropren is $1000per unit. 

What else was brought up throughout the presentation? Marketing strategy etc? Any additional info to the presentation slides would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Motogoon (4 September 2008)

Anybody know what the reason is for what happening this morning?  

Looks like another share i'm going to get punished with


----------



## NoIdea (4 September 2008)

Sorry was not at the meeting but the people that went can't be all that excited as none have posted anything.  Must be too busy selling their stock holdings.  

Massive exit this morning which is not a good sign, I thought the presentation notes were good but obviously the commentary added last night was not so good. 

Might be too late to join the exit queue. 

Dont know what to do atm but am very nervous like most that could not attend.


----------



## Ben10 (4 September 2008)

Should we really worry to much though? Prime Minister Putin to sign for the new factory next month, production ramping up, sales ramping up, marketing campaign rolling out soon....


----------



## dhukka (4 September 2008)

Hi all, 

I don't hold any shares in this company but have loosely followed its fortunes. I haven't seen so much hype surrounding a company for some time. If you've been over to Hotcopper its almost like a cult. 

I took a quick look at the presentation from last night. The company spent a lot of time talking about the share price, nearly always a sign of less than competent management, get on with the job of running the business and the share price will take care of itself. 

They seemd to indicate that those that lost shares in the Opes Prime debacle will be given more subject to some unspecified performance hurdles. The company still does not make any money and doesn't look likely that they will in FY09 yet they are talking about increasing the number of shares on issue to 250 - 300 million. So if and when this company does start to make money they will have to make $10 - $15m just to produce earnings per share of $0.05. 

So much positive talk, however the company is terribly slow at translating that into profits. They might have a unique new product but their management to date has been poor at best.


----------



## NoIdea (4 September 2008)

Ben10 said:


> Should we really worry to much though? Prime Minister Putin to sign for the new factory next month, production ramping up, sales ramping up, marketing campaign rolling out soon....




I agree with you totally, the thing that worries me the most is that when you look at the supply and demand graph, supply outstrips demand till beyond July 09 which I'm wondering if there was discussion last night that the demand for Ropren is still very much in the air?


----------



## Motogoon (4 September 2008)

Too scary for me, i got rid of mine this morning, couldn't face the possibility that it could turn into another plunging stock in my portfolio. Just had too much of that in the last 6 months!


----------



## Go Nuke (4 September 2008)

Motogoon said:


> Too scary for me, i got rid of mine this morning, couldn't face the possibility that it could turn into another plunging stock in my portfolio. Just had too much of that in the last 6 months!




Indeed...hold the door open...its a stampede of bears commin your way!! Not Bulls today.

Down 30% now.

Anyone going to try for a dead cat bounce on this one?


----------



## Ben10 (4 September 2008)

I want to know why your all following the market? I hold on this one. The market are sheep we all know that!


----------



## white_crane (4 September 2008)

I will hold on to mine too.  The up-trend will continue for a while...I hope 


:sheep: <----the market


----------



## Motogoon (8 September 2008)

piston broke said:


> you can allways wait to make shore dotcom but you,ll have to pay quite a bit more come next thursday by that time you,ll think you missed the boat and you,ll foget all about it and move on, i thought they were bloody cheap when i brought at 86c down from a high of $1.50 , well if it was,nt for opes who knows where it would have been, come thursday next week i,ll look like a d/head or a smart investor, i guess we will soon find out if its another csl in the making.




Down about 40% from last weeks highs, i don't think anyones missed the boat yet!!!

I really don't know where this is gonna go now.


----------



## Vlad (29 January 2009)

Guys,

An article in the AFR today suggests that mediation may be successful with an offer of about 60c in the dollar.

This should have an immediate boost to the share price.

Also we are waiting for for at least 2 significant announcements from the company before March.  

This company has been promising so much for so long.  I hope it starts to deliver soon.


----------



## Vlad (30 January 2009)

I hold, but am starting to get anxious.  Promises of Ropren sales have been dragging on and on.

Company is very miserly with news. 

Anybody else hold?


----------



## Agentm (6 July 2009)

sla is improving pretty nicely.. 

up again today,, been steadily bucking the trend of the markets and gaining some ground on no news what so ever.. up 45% currently from a high of 65% earlier

any ideas on whats happening out there?

btw i dont hold this stock but did tip it in the monthly comp


----------



## Agentm (15 July 2009)

up 107% yesterday from the beginning of the month

up 47% this morning on that!!

the share seems to have a life of its own now


----------



## skyliner (15 July 2009)

closed up 60%, on very large volume
also closed on its high, 
maybe more tomorrow!!? lets hope so,


go sla!!!!


----------



## Agentm (15 July 2009)

skyliner said:


> closed up 60%, on very large volume
> also closed on its high,
> maybe more tomorrow!!? lets hope so,
> 
> ...




check this out, since beginning of month i am somehow 237% up with sla on the stocktipping comp!!

i was told to watch it, and considered a 10k plunge, then sat back and watched instead!

funny how the hotcopper thread is blocked.. you cant discuss sla there at all..

i really hope the people on this one get rewarded.. i wonder if the option price of .50 will arrive in the near term..


----------



## white_crane (15 July 2009)

LOL, you're up to 337% after today .  Although I think the run is finished now because the gradient is almost vertical


----------



## tizey (9 September 2009)

Anyone have idea as to why this one has jumped today? Can't seem to track any news that would trigger it....


----------



## Malindidzumu (13 September 2009)

Given the preliminary final results for FY09 released to the market showing revenue declining 57.2% and reporting that sales of Ropren in Russia have been delayed, where do people think this stock is heading over the next 12-18 months and beyond?

In a report dated as far back as October 29th 2007 the company claimed the following:

"It is expected that demand for Ropren ® for use in treating liver disease alone will reach 320,000 courses in 2010, and rise to 1.2 million courses per year by 2012.The forecast demand was built up using a two stage S-curve analysis assuming a conservative 12.5% saturation achieved over a period of 4 years. Stage I will be for supply to St Petersburg and Moscow. Stage II broadens the market to the whole of Russia. It has been assumed that Ropren will take 27 months to reach this level of penetration in Moscow and St Petersburg starting at the beginning of next year, and 48 months to achieve it in the remainder of Russia starting from the beginning of 2010." 

Do others think things have just been slowed down and that the increase in sales will still take place, just at a slower pace over a longer time frame, or do you think they won't eventuate at all?


----------



## oilleak (29 October 2009)

Launch & hopefully sales not far off .....

Could be huge shortly....

Any you guys still follow/hold?


----------



## tizey (4 November 2009)

hold a small parcel watching closely.. price query didnt shed light on whats going on, neither anything in the press i can find.

anyone else?


----------



## oilleak (19 November 2009)

Going gangbusters & just the beginning imo...

Still time to jump in and should have legs over the  next two weeks ....


----------



## tugga (14 January 2010)

Waiting waiting waiting.... Is this license ever going to be granted..... 

This better not be another broken promise


----------



## tugga (18 January 2010)

up 10% on speculation that we are getting the license this week...

fingers crossed we get it, or its going to be a massive pump and dump


----------



## tugga (7 February 2010)

Gee this thread is very quiet.... The license has been finally granted.... Now all we have to do it market the products properly and pray they they results that Ropren give are better than in the trials. 

Then I think we are onto a winner.


----------



## searl75au (15 April 2010)

Hi all, 

Is anyone out there still following SLA? I started following at 15 cents years ago through to 1.50+ and down again...where to now? I did well but feel another run on the horizons...

but... I get concerned a little as sales seem to be far below any expectations of predicted demand.. and if these bio effectives are even half as good as they say then sales should surely be be far ahead of where they are...based upon years of reports I expected production to struggle with demand but they must have quite alot by now that's stockpiling due to little sales...I expected reports by now of "we can't keep up" and be reconsidering increasing the price per course because demand was so high, we could afford to, and to be honest I expected a take over offer some where along the lines but not much luck has come there either....

any thoughts...


----------



## searl75au (22 April 2010)

*does anyone still follow SLA please?  (Solagran)*

does anyone still follow SLA please?  (Solagran)

I have followed for a long time but would like to bounce some things off someone else who is also familiar with this one?


----------



## pixel (19 June 2010)

I can't really say I "follow" it, but on another site, with over 1M reads, I can't quite avoid being reminded it exists.
Every so often, I check the chart for a possible entry; but apart from a few very short-term (and small-volume) swing opportunities, there is just one direction: *DOWN*.

The double top last July-November, accompanied by Bearish MACD Divergence, is still being played out for total oblivion as the worst-case scenario:







The daily chart doesn't look much better. Note especially, how the promised rise (Bullish MACD Divergence) was only short-lived, snuffed out again on June the 16th right at the falling resistance line that comes down all the way from the High in January. 






IMHO SLA has been bought (and talked about) based solely on hope and hype.


----------



## tugga (20 April 2011)

Finally looks like this company is going to start delivering. Well that depends if they don't run out of cash first.

A nice cash injection from SALIM would come in handy, or even better, a cash injection fromt eh Russian Govt and Ropren put on the PBS!


----------



## brickwalls (23 April 2011)

tugga said:


> Finally looks like this company is going to start delivering. Well that depends if they don't run out of cash first.
> 
> A nice cash injection from SALIM would come in handy, or even better, a cash injection fromt eh Russian Govt and Ropren put on the PBS!




Cash could come from shelf stock, check out the Malaysian dietributor's agent and pharmacy list.  If they all took 50-100 nuvapinea units each then "pushed" the sales = cashflow.  Lived there and water quality was an issue.   Only issue I see is 160mg caps are 4 week effacy cycle.  No that note: I see they have a better deal the TGA one with regard to product "claims".  I'll actually recommend folk go to that site for product info, so much clearer.  3.5 years on daily BioA 320 - no cold - no flu -  no sinusitis [apart from 1st day when I flew into WA for wildflower season (new pollens).  

http://nuvapinea.com/main.php


----------

